# una storia come tante ?



## Old carlolibtech (22 Settembre 2008)

ciao sono nuovo del forum, e vi racconto la mia disavventura, ditemi cosa fare....... !!

42 anni io,40 lei sposati da 15, due bambini (12-14 anni), una vita serena, un buon lavoro lei, un'attività fiorente io, una bella casa,bla blabla
una vita felice insomma, io mia moglie usciamo spesso a cena, al cinema, vacanze, sport insieme.. ecc.....insomma tuttaltro che una moglie trascurata
poi il fattaccio

mai avuto segreti, infatti una quindicina di giorni, ho il telefono scarico e prendo il suo per fare una chiamata ..........e invece trovo un messaggio di uno (??) che ....mi tremavano le gambe

insomma per non essere frainteso  il messaggio diceva"ho ancora voglia di s.......nel c....."...   (scusate la volgarità)

ho praticamente buttato il telefono come scottasse, non prima di aver visto una marea di messaggi tutti su questo tono !!!!!

cretemi non sapevo cosa pensare 
poi gli ho chiesto chiarimenti

e lei ha vuotato il sacco
dice che è stata un cosa così senza importanza, una distrazione (??)
durata anche poco , un paio di mesi...

va bhè io al che, me ne sono andato (fortunatamente ho un'altra casa)

solo che lei spergiura che è una cosa finita e vuole stare solo con me


al che mi nascono dei dubbi
- se non beccavo il messaggio,  chissa per quanto andava avanti
- sarà stata davvero l'unica volta in tanti anni
- cosa aveva "questo tipo" che io non ho (evitiamo battute)
- perchè non vuole dirmi chi è , dice solo che è uno che non incontrerò mai
- perchè il tono "malato" di sti messaggi porno

insomma che faccio


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> ciao sono nuovo del forum, e vi racconto la mia disavventura, ditemi cosa fare....... !!
> 
> 42 anni io,40 lei sposati da 15, due bambini (12-14 anni), una vita serena, un buon lavoro lei, un'attività fiorente io, una bella casa,bla blabla
> una vita felice insomma, io mia moglie usciamo spesso a cena, al cinema, vacanze, sport insieme.. ecc.....insomma tuttaltro che una moglie trascurata
> ...


Madonna mia... mi dispiace, che brutta esperienza! Io non so se riuscirei a perdonare una cosa simile... e detto da un traditore...


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Volevo risponderti, ma non viene.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Adesso arrivano i compagni di merende che ti danno tanti consigli sensati.

Sei fuori di casa, comunque?


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

Cercherò di essere più esauriente:

- se non beccavo il messaggio,  chissa per quanto andava avanti
Questo lo può sapere solo lei...

- sarà stata davvero l'unica volta in tanti anni
Idem come sopra...

- cosa aveva "questo tipo" che io non ho (evitiamo battute)
Forse un'aura di mistero che tu non puoi avere?

- perchè non vuole dirmi chi è , dice solo che è uno che non incontrerò mai
Credimi, è meglio così. Non ha importanza con chi, ma perchè.

- perchè il tono "malato" di sti messaggi porno
Forse trattasi davvero di una relazione extraconiugale basata solo sul sesso?


----------



## ranatan (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> al che mi nascono dei dubbi
> - se non beccavo il messaggio, chissa per quanto andava avanti
> - sarà stata davvero l'unica volta in tanti anni
> - cosa aveva "questo tipo" che io non ho (evitiamo battute)
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto.
Il tono dei messaggi credo avrebbe stroncato le gambe a chiunque!
Mi chiedo solo come sia potuta essere così imprudente da lasciare sul suo cellulare questi messaggi...questo mi fa pensare che forse si tratta davvero di un colpo di testa occasionale...ma che colpo però!


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Volevo risponderti, ma non viene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mi associo... sono rimasta senza parole anche io....

sai.. contro un tradimento fatto perchè si crede di amare un'altra persona uno ci ragiona si sforza, perdona (o ci prova)
immaginare il proprio/la propria dolce metà a fare certe *zozzerie *(ovviamente solo perchè l'ha scritto in quel modo perchè se l'sms fosse stato diverso....)  

	
	
		
		
	


	





 non credo sia facile da dimenticare......

non so che dirti.....  se non
in bocca al lupo


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

brutta botta scoprirlo cosi....
senza volerti abbattere ti dico l' opinione mia piuttosto schietta ....se non leggevi l'sms galeotto lei non ti avrebbe detto niente e forse la cosa continuava (gia il fatto che gli sms erano ancora in memoria e magari in data recente significa che la tresca era ancora in corso).....
e rimangono anche dubbi sul fatto che sia stata l'unica volta...sul cosa aveva questo tipo che te non hai?senza conoscere ne te ne l'altro ti posso dire il fatto che magari x lei era una cosa nuova.....
perche non ti vuole dire chi e'? xche o lo conosci o ha paura che tu possa fare "colpi di testa" ergo cercarlo e riempirlo di "mazzate"
sul tono malato dei messaggi porno....beh su questo bisognerebbe tornare al topic nella cartella "amore e sesso" dove qualcuno scrisse che quelle sposate tirano a volte fuori il "meglio di se" fuori di casa....


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

comunque posso dirti tranquillamente che e' una storia come tante....ma santiddio cancellare gli sms clandestini e' la regola numero 1 x non essere scoperti....quindi i casi sono 2 o lei non e' esperta di relazioni extra....o x lei era impossibile che tu sbirciassi nel tuo cellulare.....


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> ciao sono nuovo del forum, e vi racconto la mia disavventura, ditemi cosa fare....... !!
> 
> 42 anni io,40 lei sposati da 15, due bambini (12-14 anni), una vita serena, un buon lavoro lei, un'attività fiorente io, una bella casa,bla blabla
> una vita felice insomma, io mia moglie usciamo spesso a cena, al cinema, vacanze, sport insieme.. ecc.....insomma tuttaltro che una moglie trascurata
> ...


Cazzarola Carlo, ti sono vicina coraggio.

Diciamo che dopo 15anni hai scoperto un lato di tua moglie che ti era sconosciuto, capita a volte ... piu' che "che faccio?" Lei cosa vuole fare?


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> brutta botta scoprirlo cosi....
> senza volerti abbattere ti dico l' opinione mia piuttosto schietta ....se non leggevi l'sms galeotto lei non ti avrebbe detto niente e forse la cosa continuava (gia il fatto che gli sms erano ancora in memoria e magari in data recente significa che la tresca era ancora in corso).....
> e rimangono anche dubbi sul fatto che sia stata l'unica volta...sul cosa aveva questo tipo che te non hai?senza conoscere ne te ne l'altro ti posso dire il fatto che magari x lei era una cosa nuova.....
> * perche non ti vuole dire chi e'? *xche o lo conosci o ha paura che tu possa fare "colpi di testa" ergo cercarlo e riempirlo di "mazzate"
> sul tono malato dei messaggi porno....beh su questo bisognerebbe tornare al topic nella cartella "amore e sesso" dove qualcuno scrisse che quelle sposate tirano a volte fuori il "meglio di se" fuori di casa....


Che importanza vuoi che abbia chi e'? ... e' con lei che se la deve vedere.


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che importanza vuoi che abbia chi e'? ... e' con lei che se la deve vedere.


 credimi che x il tradito (e ti parlo anche da tradito) un p'o di importanza c'e nel volere sapere


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> credimi che x il tradito (e ti parlo anche da tradito) un p'o di importanza c'e nel volere sapere


MAH! ... io avrei preferito non sapere, che delusione dopo


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cazzarola Carlo, ti sono vicina coraggio.
> 
> Diciamo che dopo 15anni *hai scoperto un lato di tua moglie che ti era sconosciuto*, capita a volte ... piu' che "che faccio?" Lei cosa vuole fare?


Seee... il lato B.


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Seee... il lato B.


Volevo farla io questa battuta... ma poi mi sono fermato pensando a lui... poveretto...


----------



## Old carlolibtech (22 Settembre 2008)

grazie a tutti

perchè non cancellare gli sms ?
forse perche eravamo talmente trasparenti che non ce ne era bisogno

il caso ha voluto che arrivasse proprio mentre stavo chiamando , altrimenti mica andavo a ravanare nel suo telefono


solo sesso ?
ok mica sono il tipo che faceva una sveltina al mese, sessualmente eravamo più che attivi

lei dice che non vuole dirmi chi è ,e che ha cancellato il numero , e poi siccome sa che sono uno che muove subito le mani ha paura 

ma lui che centra ? mica la obbligava...

il fatto è che lei continua a piangere , fa la distrutta,
....non posso vivere senza di te......

ma dico,come si a dimenticare ??  qualcuno ha scritto (mi sto facendo una cultura sul forum)....si può perdonare ma non dimenticare


----------



## Old carlolibtech (22 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Volevo farla io questa battuta... ma poi mi sono fermato pensando a lui... poveretto...


non ti preoccupare .....già lo conosceva !!


----------



## Kid (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> grazie a tutti
> 
> perchè non cancellare gli sms ?
> forse perche eravamo talmente trasparenti che non ce ne era bisogno
> ...


Ti dico solo una cosa... datti/datevi un pò di tempo. Ora la cosa è troppo fresca. Poi tira le somme.

Ciao e in bocca al lupo


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> grazie a tutti
> 
> perchè non cancellare gli sms ?
> forse perche eravamo talmente trasparenti che non ce ne era bisogno
> ...


 quindi se le e' arrivato l'sms mentre avevi il suo cell in mano significa che le relazione era ancora in atto.....e se dice che  tanto era finita mente quindi (a meno che lei nn abbia deciso di troncare e lui continuasse ad assillarla ma nn ci credo tanto)...e come puo mentire su questa cosa puo mentire su altro x salvare il salvabile (come quando ha detto che era la prima volta) dato che e' tipico x le donne farsi vedere meno peggio di quel che si e' (io di tutte quelle sposate con cui sono stato ero guardacaso il primo amante di tutte o quasi...che combinazione eh????)
sul fatto che nn ti vuol dire chi e' avevo allora ragione io...ha paura che glie meni come dicono a roma.....il fatto che sessualmente eravate piu che attivi conferma quello che ho detto in altri post....cioe che non si tradisce necessariamente xche c'e una lacuna sessuale o affettiva (e ne so qualcosina se permettete) ma x la semplicissima voglia di qualcosa di diverso.....


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> grazie a tutti
> 
> perchè non cancellare gli sms ?
> forse perche eravamo talmente trasparenti che non ce ne era bisogno
> ...


Senti... non vorrei portarti sfiga...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma ci sono forti probabilità che sia una gran stronza.

Ho come l'impressione che dovrai riscoprire con chi sei sposato.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Molti auguri.


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Senti... non vorrei portarti sfiga...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gran stronza non lo so
secondo me  gran bugiarda...quello si


----------



## Old carlolibtech (22 Settembre 2008)

..bhè io intanto me ne sto in baita..........ufficialmente per i figli sono all'estero per lavoro
tanto la maggior parte del mio lavoro è col computer.......posso anche stare alla larga

la cosa non l'ho detta a nessuno...

e lei spergiura  .....e piange.....e si dispera..... 

sapete una cosa ?

mi piacerebbe sentire LUI.....per sentire l'altra versione

è un'idea malata ??


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> ..bhè io intanto me ne sto in baita..........ufficialmente per i figli sono all'estero per lavoro
> tanto la maggior parte del mio lavoro è col computer.......posso anche stare alla larga
> 
> la cosa non l'ho detta a nessuno...
> ...


Sì.

Ma lei spergiura cosa, scusa?


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> ..mi piacerebbe sentire LUI.....per sentire l'altra versione
> 
> è un'idea malata ??


assolutamente no
pero l'idea piu giusta secondo me sarebbe rintracciare lui senza dir niente con lei...xche primo non ti dira' mai chi e'...secondo possono mettersi d'accordo prima sulla falsa versione dei fatti....solo cosi puoi scoprire com'e andata veramente 
 sul fatto che lei piange....spesso ci sono anche le cosiddette lacrime di coccodrillo


----------



## Bruja (22 Settembre 2008)

*carlolibtech*

Ho cercato di immedesimarmi nel momento in cui hai scoperto questa "nuova verità" e credo che nessuno avrebbe potuto essere meno che scioccato.
La vostra é un'età sensibile... in giro di boa dei 40 anni, ed anche se non avreste alcun problema pratico, questa almeno é la tua esposizione, é comunque arrivata la doccia fredda.

Si dice spesso che ci sono tradimenti per sesso o per sentimento, ma quando li scopri sono semplicemente tradimenti e prima di elaborare le differenze deve passare la bruciatura dell'impatto con una realtà inaccettabile.
Non posso dire cosa abbia oggettivamente portato tua moglie a trasgredire, ma se eravate felici, se il sesso era appagante, non avevate problemi le motivazioni sono solo due, o ha scoperto che le piace fare sesso altrove... punto e basta oppure qualcosa che fra voi non va e che ti sfugge esiste.
Una distrazione di un paio di mesi é una quasi relazione condita con il letto, ma quel che conta é quanto lei sia ora affidabile.
Adesso che é stata scoperta può dire tutto ed il suo contrario, ma se non l'avessi scoperta questa storia sarebbe durata solo due mesi? E se e quando l'avresti saputa? Forse mai...? 

I tuoi interrogativi sono seri e oggettivamente impeccabili.
Non puoi sapere se questa é la prima e sola volta, cosa la solletica e potrebbe solleticarla ancora... etc.
Il fatto poi che non voglia dirti chi é rientra nella normale prassi del segreto... non sai se l'altro é sposato e succederebbe un altro paglione anche nell'altra famiglia che potrebbe riversarsi su di lei!!! I traditori hanno tanto coraggio nella trasgressione, un filino di meno nell'affrontarne le conseguenze.

Parli di tono malati dei messaggi... credo che sia il tono di tutti i messaggi fra amanti con relazione impostata sul sesso; chi più chi meno hanno stimolo e solletico nello scambiarsi "carinerie verbali"... li tiene in caldo per il prossimo incontro.

Chiedi cosa fare? Questa é una domanda che devi porre prima a te stesso? Tu sei giù uscito e questo é un bene, mettere spazio e tempo fra voi porta solo ad essere più coerenti e trasparenti. Lei ora non ha il quotidiano, e come dico sempre, senza quello, la trasgressione diventa solo il contorno di una vera portata. Nulla come non avere l'appoggio domestico rende meno attraente la trasgressione, ma sii prudente perché proprio per questo, potrebbe portarti a sentirti lusingato e molto importante attraverso il suo pentimento (non si sa quanto sincero) e la voglia di tornare ad avere quello che dava per scontato ed ora rischia di perdere.
Non ci sono consigli, solo opzioni che puoi analizzare attraverso il filtro della conoscenza della tua situazione. Se lascerai che passi un ragiovevole lasso di tempo può essere che lei capisca che fai sul serio e deve cambiare registro e non facciata.... ma scontato che se credi di ritrovare la fiducia, allora il cammino sarà lungo, faticoso e stressante. Lei dovrà dimostrare qualcosa che al momento ha dimostrato benissimo di saper manipolare.... la sincerità!
Pazienza e fermezza.... lei adesso implora... non é di questo che hai bisogno ma di fatti, e quelli li deve dimostrare, le chiacchiere hanno solo valore si testimonianza (che può essere falsata) mentre i fatti parlano senza parole.
Questo naturalmente se tu deciderai di superare il tradimento e se riuscirai a superare il rifiuto verso di lei che adesso mi pare preponderante 
Bruja


----------



## Old falena (22 Settembre 2008)

ciao!
immagino la "botta" che hai preso, leggi quà e la e vedrai che fino a che non si è scoperti non ci si rende conto di cosa si può perdere, è solo un'evasione e così si tradisce... In fondo è meglio che tu non sappia i dettagli che farebbero solo aumentare la rabbia e per cosa? ormai lo sai ed il resto lo puoi immaginare, non è importante. E' molto più importate che tu decida cosa vuoi, se tentare di proseguire il matrimonio, se lei è davvero "pentita", insomma guarda avanti: cosa vedi?


----------



## Old carlolibtech (22 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì.
> 
> Ma lei spergiura cosa, scusa?


che è stato uno sbandamento dopo anni di vita insieme

che non vuole perdermi


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

falena ha detto:


> ciao!
> In fondo è meglio che tu non sappia i dettagli che farebbero solo aumentare la rabbia e per cosa??


 mi pare che i dettagli intimi li abbia gia ampiamente illustrati tramite gli sms scoperti.....a questo punto sarebbe meglio sapere se la moglie ha mentito del tutto x salvare il salvabile....almeno si rende conto subito se e' possibile col tempo un parziale recupero del rapporto o meno......cmq da quello che e' stato descritto cioe gli sms di carattere strettamente sessuale sembrerebbe piu una relazione fisiologica....x fare sesso altrove,x possedere un corpo diverso.....


----------



## Old falena (22 Settembre 2008)

Lei dovrà *dimostrare* qualcosa che al momento ha dimostrato benissimo di saper manipolare.... la sincerità! 
la frase è di Bruya e la quoto, è qui che devi scavare


----------



## Old carlolibtech (22 Settembre 2008)

certo che sti kzzo di messaggi quanta gente si rovina

e poi anche lui 
è sposato e non vuole rovinare il suo rapporto,

ma fatti furbo.......trovi una che telada  , bona va bene perchè tirarsi scemo con sti sms


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> che è stato uno sbandamento dopo anni di vita insieme
> 
> che non vuole perdermi


Ma che carina!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Uno sbandamento!

Eccerto... pensa che sfiga... se tu non restavi senza telefono tutto questo non sarebbe successo e lei avrebbe potuto continuare a sbandare allegramente epperò restare insieme perchè lei non vuole perderti.

Mh.
Poverina.


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> certo che sti kzzo di messaggi quanta gente si rovina
> 
> e poi anche lui
> è sposato e non vuole rovinare il suo rapporto,
> ...


Fosse che è uno scemo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> certo che sti kzzo di messaggi quanta gente si rovina
> 
> e poi anche lui
> è sposato e non vuole rovinare il suo rapporto,
> ...


 allora sai chi e'?
cmq per me e' piu scemo chi certi sms dal contenuto esplicito nn li cancella seduta stante.....


----------



## Old carlolibtech (22 Settembre 2008)

mi gira solo che al momento ero talmente sconvolto che non mi sono copiato il numero del poeta........

e adesso a quanto pare lei ha cancellato tutto e non c'è più modo di rintracciarlo

bho

mi rode sto tarlo


----------



## Old strega (22 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> allora sai chi e'?
> cmq per me e' piu scemo chi certi sms dal contenuto esplicito nn li cancella seduta stante.....


----------



## Old carlolibtech (22 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> allora sai chi e'?.


grosso modo mi ha detto che è uno conosciuto per lavoro che vive a Milano (per cui non lo troverò mai)

che è sposato, che le ha fatto una corte spietata

stop


----------



## Old Anna (22 Settembre 2008)

Mamma mia! Certo dopo tanti anni scoprire di non conoscere più chi si ha accanto non dev'essere facile...Anche io penso sia meglio non tanto sapere chi è, ma perchè....Dicono che il tempo cura tutte le ferite,ma una cosa simile credo difficilmente si dimentichi


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> grosso modo mi ha detto che è uno conosciuto per lavoro che vive a Milano (per cui non lo troverò mai)
> 
> che è sposato, che le ha fatto una corte spietata
> 
> stop


... da quel che leggo tu cerchi solo vendetta ... mah!


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> mi gira solo che al momento ero talmente sconvolto che non mi sono copiato il numero del poeta........
> 
> e adesso a quanto pare lei ha cancellato tutto e non c'è più modo di rintracciarlo
> 
> ...


 o richiedi i tabulati e trovi sto benedetto numero e parli con questo qua
senno rimani con ulteriori dubbi a vita


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... da quel che leggo tu cerchi solo vendetta ... mah!


 io piu che vendetta (che secondo me sarebbe anche comprensibile) leggo una voglia di verita'


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

Minchiuzza, che mazzata!!
Mi spiace...io la piglierei a calci nel.. vabbè lì..
Ma io sono un po' estrema


----------



## Old carlolibtech (22 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... da quel che leggo tu cerchi solo vendetta ... mah!


mo no è solo morbosa curiosità


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> mo no è solo morbosa curiosità


più che naturale, per altro...


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Si vabbè ma non lo sposta di un mm nei confronti della... Signora.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Voglio dire... quando ben scoprisse che è biondo o nero... giovane o vecchio... che si chiama paolo o luca?

Cosa cambia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il focus è che c'ha una moglie stronza e zoccola.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scusa Carletto eh...


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Si vabbè ma non lo sposta di un mm nei
> 
> Il focus è che c'ha una moglie stronza e zoccola.
> 
> ...


 detto cosi il 90% delle mogli sono zoccole......


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> detto cosi il 90% delle mogli sono zoccole......


Perchè scusa?


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io piu che vendetta (che secondo me sarebbe anche comprensibile) leggo una voglia di *verita'*


Quella solo nel tempo e la moglie gliela potra' svelare.


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Perchè scusa?


 xche se vale l'equazione donna sposata che tromba con un altro=zoccola
il 90% delle mogli sono zoccole......
punto


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> mo no è solo *morbosa curiosità*


... che ti fara' stare sempre peggio, credimi, lo dico per esperienza personale.


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> xche se vale l'equazione donna sposata che tromba con un altro=zoccola
> il 90% delle mogli sono zoccole......
> punto


A sì?


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A sì?


hai detto che Carlo ha la moglie zoccola xche ha trombato con un altro....io ho risposto che se dobbiamo catagolare come zoccole tutte le mogli fedigrafe allora il 90% delle sposate  sono zoccole
tutto qua


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> xche se vale l'equazione donna sposata che tromba con un altro=zoccola
> * il 90% delle mogli sono zoccole......
> punto*


Ne sei sicuro? ... ci giureresti sopra?


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ne sei sicuro? ... ci giureresti sopra?


 non ci giurerei sopra della percentuale esatta mo 90% mo 85% o 80% pero ci giurerei sopra sulla maggioranza delle donne sposate
su 10 quante sono cosi secondo te?
basterebbe un semplice calcolo statistico


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non ci giurerei sopra della percentuale esatta mo 90% mo 85% o 80% pero ci giurerei sopra sulla maggioranza delle donne sposate
> su 10 quante sono cosi secondo te?
> basterebbe un semplice calcolo statistico


Sbagli a generalizzare, ci sono tante donne/mogli oneste non e' obbligatorio tradire, anche se le occasioni non son mancate a nessuno ...

Io rispondo per me, ma so che ce ne sono tante che rispondono a queste caratteristiche, e la lealta' la vedono/vivono /mettono al primo posto.


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbagli a generalizzare, ci sono tante donne/mogli oneste non e' obbligatorio tradire, anche se le occasioni non son mancate a nessuno ...
> 
> Io rispondo per me, ma so che ce ne sono tante che rispondono a queste caratteristiche, e la lealta' la vedono/vivono /mettono al primo posto.


Ma... appunto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chiaro... se lui si basa su quelle che glie l'hanno data ed erano sposate allora farà pure il 100%.

O sta a vedere che erano del genere "mio marito è un mostro..."  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Povere figliuole.


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sbagli a generalizzare, ci sono tante donne/mogli oneste non e' obbligatorio tradire, anche se le occasioni non son mancate a nessuno ...
> 
> Io rispondo per me, ma so che ce ne sono tante che rispondono a queste caratteristiche, e la lealta' la vedono/vivono /mettono al primo posto.


 non generalizzo affatto
so bene che ci sono donne oneste...pero x me rimangono una minoranza....nn e' generalizzare
come se dico che e' statisticamente provato che il 70% dei detenuti nelle carceri italiane sono stranieri....allora sarei razzista?
sono dati di fatto belli e buoni


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... appunto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 appunto
se mi dovevo basare su quelle che me l'han data avrei detto 100%
come vedi mi sono tenuto bassettino.....
e non erano affatto del genere mio marito e' un mostro anzi....sembrava la storia di carlo...famiglia felice,buon sesso,vita appagante


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma... appunto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stessa storia del "Mia moglie non mi capisce"   

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... sono della stessa pappa.


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non generalizzo affatto
> so bene che ci sono donne oneste...pero x me rimangono una minoranza....nn e' generalizzare
> come se dico che e' statisticamente provato che il 70% dei detenuti nelle carceri italiane sono stranieri....allora sarei razzista?
> sono dati di fatto belli e buoni


... si, le statistiche del pollo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   non magio pollo da 30anni


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Settembre 2008)

Guarda che per tua moglie non era affatto la prima volta.  



l'avevo scritto io.



Alexantro ha detto:


> beh su questo bisognerebbe tornare al topic nella cartella "amore e sesso" dove qualcuno scrisse che quelle sposate tirano a volte fuori il "meglio di se" fuori di casa....


 
caro nuovo utente, la tua situazione è questa (quello che dico è basato sulla mia esperienza e sulle centinaia di storie lette su questo sito):
se vuoi sapere la verità... chiedi a tua moglie e vedrai che la verità è esattamente il contrario di quello che dice lei. scoprirai così che:

1) tua moglie aveva una relazione con uno che chissa da quanto durava. non era affatto una botta e via, perchè il c... non lo si da (di solito) al primo appuntamento.

2) una botta e via non fa sì che il tipo mandi messaggi da caminonista di quel tipo, che di solito presuppongono una conoscenza di letto più lunga.

3) non ti vuole dire chi è perchè lo conosci eccome.

4) non è lui che ha fatto la corte a lei, ma il contrario.

hai fatto bene ad andare via senza indugio. considera però che ci sono buone probabilità che il camionista ora sia nel tuo letto. 
un ultima cosa... se la perdoni, preparati ad una vita di coppia di inferno, perchè lei lo rifarà di nuovo e tu ormai dubiterai di lei anche se ti dice che ore sono. 

unica soluzione: separazione subito!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Settembre 2008)

anzi, se la rivedi (non scherzo), prendila a schiaffi finchè non le spacchi un labbro. Vedrai come la signora rinsavisce (come diceva il poeta: con le donne c...o e cazzotti)


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Guarda che per tua moglie non era affatto la prima volta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caro Insonne, ma come fai a buttarla sempre sul tragico/negativo?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Settembre 2008)

se la prendi a schiaffi, la signora improvvisamente comincerà di nuovo a rispettarti e di aver sposato uno con le palle.

(ad ogni modo: se le provochi delle ferite, quelle prima o poi guariscono. le ferite che invece lei ha fatto a te ed ai tuoi figli non guariranno mai)


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> anzi, se la rivedi (non scherzo), prendila a schiaffi finchè non le spacchi un labbro. Vedrai come la signora rinsavisce (come diceva il poeta: con le donne c...o e cazzotti)


Calma Insonne ... non istigare alla violenza sulle donne,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  fai il bravo su.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Settembre 2008)

scusa, ma uno che legge in un sms che la moglie si fa penetrare su rai2 non mi sembra molto allegro/positivo.




Mari' ha detto:


> Caro Insonne, ma come fai a buttarla sempre sul tragico/negativo?


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se la prendi a schiaffi, la signora improvvisamente comincerà di nuovo a rispettarti e di aver sposato uno con le palle.
> 
> (ad ogni modo: se le provochi delle ferite, quelle prima o poi guariscono. le ferite che invece lei ha fatto a te ed ai tuoi figli non guariranno mai)



Aridaglie


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Guarda che per tua moglie non era affatto la prima volta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 quoto tutto apparte il punto 3 e in parte il punto 4
secondo me nn e' detto che lo conosca necessariamente....spesso si evita di rivelare l'identita' dell amante scoperto x paura di una ritorsione che puo anche sfociare in episodi di violenza
sul punto 4 .....da che cosa lo deduci che e' stata lei a far la corte?forse gli ha spianato la strada facendogli capire che ci stava ma dubito che lei abbia corteggiato lui....sul fatto che lo rifara' di nuovo.....concordo
come concordo che il c... nn lo dai al primo o al secondo appuntamento.....


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Settembre 2008)

ma quella non è una donna. quella si pone qualitativamente a metà tra una muffa alimentare ed uno spurgo di fogna.

ripeto: la dovrebbe picchiare. Andasse poi dal suo Trapanator a piangere, poi. 



Mari' ha detto:


> Calma Insonne ... non istigare alla violenza sulle donne,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> scusa, ma uno che legge in un sms che la moglie si fa penetrare su rai2 non mi sembra molto allegro/positivo.


No non e' normale ... se non c'e' niente da salvare ci si separa e si divorzia.


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> se la prendi a schiaffi, la signora improvvisamente comincerà di nuovo a rispettarti e di aver sposato uno con le palle.
> 
> (ad ogni modo: se le provochi delle ferite, quelle prima o poi guariscono. le ferite che invece lei ha fatto a te ed ai tuoi figli non guariranno mai)


assolutamente  contrario alla violenza sulle donne
se proprio vuole ferirla dovrebbe farlo psicologicamente....tipo far sapere a tutti cos'ha fatto....le donne soffrono terribilmente quando la loro "zoccolaggine nascosta " viene divulgata in pubblico


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Settembre 2008)

da cosa lo deduco?
dal fatto che lei le ha detto il contrario!




Alexantro ha detto:


> sul punto 4 .....da che cosa lo deduci che e' stata lei a far la corte?


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Guarda che per tua moglie non era affatto la prima volta.
> 
> caro nuovo utente, la tua situazione è questa (quello che dico è basato sulla mia esperienza e sulle centinaia di storie lette su questo sito):
> se vuoi sapere la verità... chiedi a tua moglie e vedrai che la verità è esattamente il contrario di quello che dice lei. scoprirai così che:
> ...


Quando si dice... una buona parola...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Insò... ti cutolo su tutto.


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma quella non è una donna. quella si pone qualitativamente a metà tra una muffa alimentare ed uno spurgo di fogna.
> 
> ripeto: la dovrebbe picchiare. Andasse poi dal suo Trapanator a piangere, poi.


Insò...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scappiamo insieme!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io, te & Napo.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Settembre 2008)

una volta, forse! adesso, da dopo sex and the city e i vari Maurizi Costanzi Show, le tizie se ne vantano e magari vanno da Vespa, dove assieme a lei invitano un prete, un sociologo ed un criminologo a dire che la colpa è del marito. 



Alexantro ha detto:


> le donne soffrono terribilmente quando la loro "zoccolaggine nascosta " viene divulgata in pubblico


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> da cosa lo deduco?
> dal fatto che lei le ha detto il contrario!


 puo essere allora......e poi che scusante e'?
mi ha fatto la corte allora........dai x piacere.....


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Settembre 2008)

chi è napo? 

anyway: La lupa, diglielo che le donne apprezzano uno sganassone quando fanno una cazzata come tradire chi non se lo merita. 

basta con le ipocrisie!



La Lupa ha detto:


> Insò...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (22 Settembre 2008)

nella sua mente bacata è una scusante! tipo: "sono cascata sul suo birillo e una folata di vento mi ha scostato le mutandine proprio in quel momento".



Alexantro ha detto:


> puo essere allora......e poi che scusante e'?
> mi ha fatto la corte allora........dai x piacere.....


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Settembre 2008)

cmq rispondendo al titolo del topic
una storia come tante?
risposta mia.....si


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> chi è napo?
> 
> anyway: La lupa, diglielo che le donne apprezzano uno sganassone quando fanno una cazzata come tradire chi non se lo merita.
> 
> basta con le ipocrisie!


Glie lo dico!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





*le donne apprezzano uno sganassone quando fanno una cazzata ecc... ecc... ecc...*


Come chi è Napo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma scusa... ma io son due anni che scrivo qua sopra e tu non hai mai letto la mia storia?







Fa niente.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sono sicura che vi piacereste un sacco.


----------



## Old Papero (22 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Guarda che per tua moglie non era affatto la prima volta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto in toto Insonne e aggiungo che da "tradito" capisco in pieno la tua voglia di sapere chi è il "camionista" e da traditore posso dirti che se deciderai di tornare con lei il fantasma del camionista aleggerà sempre tra di voi. Credo che scoprire di essere tradito in questo modo truce dev'essere tremendo. Mi dispiace veramente


----------



## La Lupa (22 Settembre 2008)

Povero Carletto però.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non avertene a male... noi si è un pò duri perchè alla centesima funziona un pò come per le autopsie. Ci si abitua a tutto.


----------



## Bruja (22 Settembre 2008)

*Insonne*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> chi è napo?
> 
> anyway: La lupa, diglielo che le donne apprezzano uno sganassone quando fanno una cazzata come tradire chi non se lo merita.
> 
> basta con le ipocrisie!


 
Il nostro nuovo amico ha problemi di relazione, non deve aggiungerne.... lo sganassone, alla fine potrebbe ritorcerglisi contro. 
Basta che la moglie vada al Pronto Soccorso, lo denunci per percosse e lui passa dalla parte del torto...   
Non é detto poi che tutte le donne amino l'uomo energico e manesco.  Forse é più opportuno che l'autore del post pensi a come lei lo ha ben ingannato e decida cosa fare in futuro.... che ritengo sia cosa più utile che vendicarsi con qualche ceffone.  Qui in gioco c'é la loro vita di coppia o come singles.
Alla fine credo che sia più efficace la dimostrazione di disistima e di difficoltà a credere ancora a questa donna che qualunque via di fatto.... lei sa bene che vuole tornare all'ovile, l'arma che ha lui é decidere se tenerlo aperto o chiuso!!! E la migliore strategia é temporeggiare!!!
Ha sempre tempo per decidere... se ne  preso tanto lei per sollazzarsi....
Bruja


----------



## Old alesera (22 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il nostro nuovo amico ha problemi di relazione, non deve aggiungerne.... lo sganassone, alla fine potrebbe ritorcerglisi contro.
> Basta che la moglie vada al Pronto Soccorso, lo denunci per percosse e lui passa dalla parte del torto...
> Non é detto poi che tutte le donne amino l'uomo energico e manesco.  Forse é più opportuno che l'autore del post pensi a come lei lo ha ben ingannato e decida cosa fare in futuro.... che ritengo sia cosa più utile che vendicarsi con qualche ceffone.  Qui in gioco c'é la loro vita di coppia o come singles.
> Alla fine credo che sia più efficace la dimostrazione di disistima e di difficoltà a credere ancora a questa donna che qualunque via di fatto.... lei sa bene che vuole tornare all'ovile, l'arma che ha lui é decidere se tenerlo aperto o chiuso!!! E la migliore strategia é temporeggiare!!!
> ...


prima fanno casini magari parlano di amore e dolcezza e poi piangono....che pena


----------



## Nordica (22 Settembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> prima fanno casini magari parlano di amore e dolcezza e poi piangono....che pena


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Settembre 2008)

*Carlo*

Credo tu abbia fatto bene ad andartene di casa e a non dire niente a nessuno.
Tua moglie ti ha tradito per una carenza sua, deve analizzarsi e scoprire qual'è questa carenza.
Penso che uno psicologo in questo momento farebbe bene a tutti e due.
Cosa farei al tuo posto?
L'ideale sarebbe stare 6 mesi fuori casa, ma con dei figli è difficile.
Forse potresti stare in casa dormendo in camere separate.
Non prendere nessuna decisione prima di 6 mesi ma solo analizza la situazione.
Alla fine di questo periodo le risposte verranno da sole.
È possibile perdonare.


----------



## Old carlolibtech (22 Settembre 2008)

bhe  no sganassone no
mica sono un animale come il poeta

certo la voglia c'è , ma mi trattengo      ci stanno pure 2 figli non dimentichiamo

ma perchè voler stare ancora insieme e frignare , quando

la casa è sua     (la baita è la mia)
soldi non gli mancano


il problema è , il tipo è sparito o sta solo aspettando giorni migliori ??

mica lo meno lui, lui bene , trovarne di zoccole così


----------



## Old falena (22 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il nostro nuovo amico ha problemi di relazione, non deve aggiungerne.... lo sganassone, alla fine potrebbe ritorcerglisi contro.
> Basta che la moglie vada al Pronto Soccorso, lo denunci per percosse e lui passa dalla parte del torto...
> Non é detto poi che tutte le donne amino l'uomo energico e manesco.  Forse é più opportuno che l'autore del post pensi a come lei lo ha ben ingannato e decida cosa fare in futuro.... che ritengo sia cosa più utile che vendicarsi con qualche ceffone.  Qui in gioco c'é la loro vita di coppia o come singles.
> Alla fine credo che sia più efficace la dimostrazione di disistima e di difficoltà a credere ancora a questa donna che qualunque via di fatto.... lei sa bene che vuole tornare all'ovile, l'arma che ha lui é decidere se tenerlo aperto o chiuso!!! E la migliore strategia é temporeggiare!!!
> ...


brava. quoto ancora

non capisco cosa fa scandalo: la modalità del rapporto sessuale?
ma scusate, con l'amante non si fa quello che si fa con il marito?! Ma dai!
In genere si fa anche di peggio e lo sappiamo tutti.
Per me tutti i traditori sono PEZZI DI M* a prescindere dalle pratiche a letto. punto.
Non vedo altri consigli su come affrontare i sentimenti che ne derivano di rabbia e possibile ricostruzione del matrimonio, io non li so dare perchè non ho mai tradito, so che ho perdonato quando ho visto SINCERITA', ho fatto sputare sangue per averla e sono stata malissimo.


----------



## Old carlolibtech (22 Settembre 2008)

ma no non c'entra il davanti o il didietro

è la morbosità di sti messaggi che fa imbestialire

e poi sinceramente alla signora il pesce non è mai mancato, anzi ce ne era tutti i giorni davanti e didietro
claro ?


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> ma no non c'entra il davanti o il didietro
> 
> è la morbosità di sti messaggi che fa imbestialire
> 
> ...



AH!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> ma no non c'entra il davanti o il didietro
> 
> è la morbosità di sti messaggi che fa imbestialire
> 
> ...


evidentemente il pesce non era più fresco...


----------



## Nordica (22 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> evidentemente il pesce non era più fresco...


che crudeltà!


----------



## Old amarax (22 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> ciao sono nuovo del forum, e vi racconto la mia disavventura, ditemi cosa fare....... !!
> 
> 42 anni io,40 lei sposati da 15, due bambini (12-14 anni), una vita serena, un buon lavoro lei, un'attività fiorente io, una bella casa,bla blabla
> una vita felice insomma, io mia moglie usciamo spesso a cena, al cinema, vacanze, sport insieme.. ecc.....insomma tuttaltro che una moglie trascurata
> ...


Mi dispiace sentire che anche tu soffri.
Lo hai saputo. Modo migliore o peggiore?non è il modo il problema ma il fatto.
Starai male comunque qualunque scelta tu faccia.
Oggi sono dell'idea che è meglio chiudere subito. Anni fa ti avrei detto di riprovarci se l'ami ancora.


----------



## MK (22 Settembre 2008)

*Io sono allibita.*

Comincio a pensare che resterò sola tutta la vita...

Ma siamo adulti o cosa? Il problema sono gli sms "porno"?

Scusa Carlo ma tu in questi anni qualche distrazione mai?

ps chi incita alla violenza sulle donne poi, non ho parole.


----------



## Old Becco (23 Settembre 2008)

Anche a me disse che era una cosa senza importanza, che era gia finita, che non sarebe più successo, che era pentita, che non lo meritavo, ma che era solo un momento di debolezza.....
Sono passati 26 anni, lei non ha mai smeso di avere delle stoie e io sono uno straccio.
Era meglio se non avessi mai saputo niente.


----------



## Old lele51 (23 Settembre 2008)

*Sti telefonini del c...o..*



carlolibtech ha detto:


> ciao sono nuovo del forum, e vi racconto la mia disavventura, ditemi cosa fare....... !!
> 
> 42 anni io,40 lei sposati da 15, due bambini (12-14 anni), una vita serena, un buon lavoro lei, un'attività fiorente io, una bella casa,bla blabla
> una vita felice insomma, io mia moglie usciamo spesso a cena, al cinema, vacanze, sport insieme.. ecc.....insomma tuttaltro che una moglie trascurata
> ...





Becco ha detto:


> Anche a me disse che era una cosa senza importanza, che era gia finita, che non sarebe più successo, che era pentita, che non lo meritavo, ma che era solo un momento di debolezza.....
> Sono passati 26 anni, lei non ha mai smeso di avere delle stoie e io sono uno straccio.
> Era meglio se non avessi mai saputo niente.


Carlo...benvenuto al club... provato in pelle propria la lettura di sms spinti... nel telefonino della donna che pensavi fosse il centro della tua vita... posso dirti solo una cosa, d'ora in poi comincerà un vortice di brutte emozioni a volte contradittorie, mi sembra che andando via di casa e avendo i ragazzi abbastanza grandi tu non hai problemi per imporre la tua scelta... una cosa non far come Becco... non diventare uno straccio per 26 anni di vita accanto a una donna che ti cornifica... Becco, ti sono vicino, non so come hai fatto... ma una statua da qulche parte io te la farei.
In bocca al lupo e non lasciarti manipolare, i dubbi non spariranno e la trasgressione si è fatta di casa nella SUA vita, ricordatelo, è come la droga o l'alcol anche se smetti ci puoi sempre ricascare.
Un abbraccio.
Lele


----------



## Old carlolibtech (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Comincio a pensare che resterò sola tutta la vita...
> 
> Ma siamo adulti o cosa? Il problema sono gli sms "porno"?
> 
> ...


no io sinceramente non ho mai avuto storie
non ne sentivo il bisogno, avevo una ottima vita vita sessuale e avevo una donna che è comunque una gran gnocca

e non sono ne un nerd , nè un imbranato.....anzi (dicono) sono un bel tipo
probabile che occasione me ne siano capitate a decine (con la fame che c'è in giro)
ma non c'ho mai fatto attenzione

certo adesso la storia cambia
vedi il prosimo inverno tutte le mammine che mi portano i figli a scuola di snowboard (il mio passatempo preferito)
che facevano le simpatiche
che non ho mai cagato più di tanto........che bastonare


----------



## tatitati (23 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> ciao sono nuovo del forum, e vi racconto la mia disavventura, ditemi cosa fare....... !!
> 
> 42 anni io,40 lei sposati da 15, due bambini (12-14 anni), una vita serena, un buon lavoro lei, un'attività fiorente io, una bella casa,bla blabla
> una vita felice insomma, io mia moglie usciamo spesso a cena, al cinema, vacanze, sport insieme.. ecc.....insomma tuttaltro che una moglie trascurata
> ...


 
ti rispondo con una parola semplice... noia.
la donna è uccisa dalla noia. la solita minestra alla fine stufa. la puoi fare e rifare, riscaldare puoi metterci la pasta e le verdure ma alla fine sempre la solita minestra è... il cambiamento, il mistero della novità, il brivido dello sconosciuto... mi dispiace.. è una doccia fredda.. ma è così.
lo vivo anche io.. messaggi provocanti infiammano non c'è nulla da fare, siamo deboli, siamo carne e fiato.. rompere la routine...
credimi lui non è certamente migliore di te, è solo la novità.. e regala emozioni sopite...


----------



## Old carlolibtech (23 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ti rispondo con una parola semplice... noia.
> la donna è uccisa dalla noia. la solita minestra alla fine stufa. la puoi fare e rifare, riscaldare puoi metterci la pasta e le verdure ma alla fine sempre la solita minestra è... il cambiamento, il mistero della novità, il brivido dello sconosciuto... mi dispiace.. è una doccia fredda.. ma è così.
> lo vivo anche io.. messaggi provocanti infiammano non c'è nulla da fare, siamo deboli, siamo carne e fiato.. rompere la routine...
> credimi lui non è certamente migliore di te, è solo la novità.. e regala emozioni sopite...


dici
eppure non mi sembrava annoiata
facciamo un sacco di cose insieme

il problema è:  e adesso

ieri sera mi ha chiamato pregando e piangendo di tornare , che non può stare senza me

che in tanti anni non ha mai fatto niente

ma per adesso la vedo solo come una troia, una troia come tante

a sto punto qualsiasi usato garantito va bene !!


----------



## tatitati (23 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> dici
> eppure non mi sembrava annoiata
> facciamo un sacco di cose insieme
> 
> ...


salve sono un usato garantito.. ehm  

	
	
		
		
	


	




scherzo.. senti ganzo, ora sei incazzato nero, arrabbiato come un pirana e un diavolo della tasmania.. lascia passare un po' di tempo. se la ami te la riprendi e cerchi di capire cosa non va, se non la ami più la molli. queste sono le decisioni da prendere. e cmq sappi che non è una troia ma solo una donna che aveva bisogno di emozioni. lo sbaglio è stato non parlarne. sono le emozioni che fanno vivere e lei forse ne sentiva la mancanza.. anche farlo sempre allo stesso modo da noia... forse sperimentare qualcosa di nuovo farebbe bene... non giudicarla a priori.. cerca di capire i perchè. io te li sto spiegando dal mio punto di vista da femmina trascurata... si vive di emozioni e forse lei le ha avute sì ma sempre le stesse, preordinate... sei mai tornato a casa con un fiore anche se non c'era nulla da festeggiare? pensaci...

oh ganzo ti ho mandato mp di benvenuto, non l'hai letto?


----------



## Old amarax (23 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> dici
> eppure non mi sembrava annoiata
> facciamo un sacco di cose insieme
> 
> ...


Già.
La guardi e non la riconosci. Non sai più CHI è.
Il vero problema è se poi guardi te nello specchio e non ti riconosci.
Ci stai da cani.
Falla soffrire. Non le rispondere...falla impazzire per il dolore di averti perso e non soffrirà mai come hai sofferto e soffri tu per il dolore di averla scoperta, realizzata, vista, comportarsi così.


----------



## tatitati (23 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Già.
> La guardi e non la riconosci. Non sai più CHI è.
> Il vero problema è se poi guardi te nello specchio e non ti riconosci.
> Ci stai da cani.
> Falla soffrire. Non le rispondere...falla impazzire per il dolore di averti perso e non soffrirà mai come hai sofferto e soffri tu per il dolore di averla scoperta, realizzata, vista, comportarsi così.


se fai così non ne esci più... e lo sapevo.. te l'ho detto.. tu vuoi farti del male.. e lo sento... ti prego dai un talgio netto e basta. smetti di soffrire tesoro mio.. o il tuo male ti si attacca addosso... polipo appunto.. dai sù... non struggerti...
io ci sono...


----------



## Old amarax (23 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> salve sono un usato garantito.. ehm
> 
> 
> 
> ...








No Tati . Fermati. In una coppia se ci si  sente trascurati si parla, si dice. Oppure si comprende un momento particolare. Io forse, sono fuori moda. In un mondo dove tutto prende quello che può e che vuole. Non si vive così. C'è il rispetto , anche della persona che non ami più. Prima lui\ lei viene messo a conoscenza del cambiamento dei sentimenti, poi si tromba con chi si vuole.


----------



## Old amarax (23 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> se fai così non ne esci più... e lo sapevo.. te l'ho detto.. tu vuoi farti del male.. e lo sento... ti prego dai un talgio netto e basta. smetti di soffrire tesoro mio.. o il tuo male ti si attacca addosso... *polipo appunto*.. dai sù... non struggerti...
> io ci sono...




























 mi accetti nell'antro delle streghe? straga ad honorem!


----------



## tatitati (23 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> No Tati . Fermati. In una coppia se ci si sente trascurati si parla, si dice. Oppure si comprende un momento particolare. Io forse, sono fuori moda. In un mondo dove tutto prende quello che può e che vuole. Non si vive così. C'è il rispetto , anche della persona che non ami più. Prima lui\ lei viene messo a conoscenza del cambiamento dei sentimenti, poi si tromba con chi si vuole.


tesoro, così è successo a casa mia.. io ho  parlato ma non sono stata ascoltata. ho smesso di parlare e ho scopato... si deve vivere.. l'ossigeno lo danno le emozioni. se nessuno accanto a te te le regale devi andare fuori a cercarle e credimi il prezzo è alto ma ne vale la pena.. almeno respiri!!!


----------



## tatitati (23 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> mi accetti nell'antro delle streghe? straga ad honorem!


 
strega sempre e comunque  

	
	
		
		
	


	




se sei strega lo sei per sempre.


----------



## Old amarax (23 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> tesoro, così è successo a casa mia.. *io ho parlato ma non sono stata ascoltata*. ho smesso di parlare e ho scopato... si deve vivere.. l'ossigeno lo danno le emozioni. se nessuno accanto a te te le regale devi andare fuori a cercarle e credimi il prezzo è alto ma ne vale la pena.. almeno respiri!!!


 
Hai agito bene.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 le conseguenze se le doveva aspettare.
E spero che il futuro ti veda felice


----------



## tatitati (23 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Hai agito bene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
speruma.. il sesso non è tutto .. non lo faccio da 5 mesi.. ho gli arretrati da prendere ...


----------



## Old carlolibtech (23 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ... sei mai tornato a casa con un fiore anche se non c'era nulla da festeggiare? pensaci...


forse non hai letto i miei post precedenti

alla signora non mancava niente 
regali cenette coccole
scopate sul tavolo di cucina quando non c'erano i figli
di tutto di più

probabile che la troiaggine è una cosa che una donna prima o poi nella vita deve tirare fuori

e poi prega per ritornare nei ranghi


----------



## Old carlolibtech (23 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> speruma.. il sesso non è tutto .. non lo faccio da 5 mesi.. ho gli arretrati da prendere ...


a me sembrano tante 3 settimane........
è meglio che non passi a tiro qualsiasi cosa di femminile !!!!


----------



## tatitati (23 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> forse non hai letto i miei post precedenti
> 
> alla signora non mancava niente
> regali cenette coccole
> ...


 
minkia se sei incazzato..
no fidati non è che viene fuori e poi ritorna nei ranghi.. femmina a letto e fuori dal letto... hai una donna speciale tra le mani.. forse non te ne sei accorto... non voglio farti incavolare di più ma ricorda che se le cose non vanno è colpa di entrambi...
ho letto bene.. dovete parlare tanto, credimi perchè ci sono cose che non vi siete detti o non vi siete dati...


----------



## tatitati (23 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> a me sembrano tante 3 settimane........
> è meglio che non passi a tiro qualsiasi cosa di femminile !!!!


 
marò... peccato che stai a bergamo ...


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> certo adesso la storia cambia
> vedi il prosimo inverno tutte le mammine che mi portano i figli a scuola di snowboard (il mio passatempo preferito)
> che facevano le simpatiche
> che non ho mai cagato più di tanto........che bastonare


 questo e' lo spirito giusto!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ti rispondo con una parola semplice... noia.
> la donna è uccisa dalla noia. la solita minestra alla fine stufa. la puoi fare e rifare, riscaldare puoi metterci la pasta e le verdure ma alla fine sempre la solita minestra è... il cambiamento, il mistero della novità, il brivido dello sconosciuto... mi dispiace.. è una doccia fredda.. ma è così.
> lo vivo anche io.. messaggi provocanti infiammano non c'è nulla da fare, siamo deboli, siamo carne e fiato.. rompere la routine...
> credimi lui non è certamente migliore di te, è solo la novità.. e regala emozioni sopite...


 quoto in toto
anche sul fatto che lui non e' migliore di te
magari lo vedi e pensi pure "ma mia moglie e' andata con sta schifezza???"


----------



## tatitati (23 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quoto in toto
> anche sul fatto che lui non e' migliore di te
> magari lo vedi e pensi pure "ma mia moglie e' andata con sta schifezza???"


esatto...


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> no io sinceramente non ho mai avuto storie
> non ne sentivo il bisogno, *avevo una ottima vita vita sessuale* e avevo una donna che è comunque una gran gnocca
> 
> e non sono ne un nerd , nè un imbranato.....anzi (dicono) sono un bel tipo
> ...


Probabilmente per lei non era esattamente la stessa cosa. Comunque invece di "bastonare" ti auguro di ritrovare la serenità. Che di questi tempi è già una gran cosa...


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> forse non hai letto i miei post precedenti
> 
> alla signora non mancava niente
> regali cenette coccole
> ...


Un filino maschilista...


----------



## Old carlolibtech (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Probabilmente per lei non era esattamente la stessa cosa. Comunque invece di "bastonare" ti auguro di ritrovare la serenità. Che di questi tempi è già una gran cosa...


questo è importante adesso togliere sto tarlo nel cervello


----------



## Old Angel (23 Settembre 2008)

Purtroppo è una storia (squallida) come tante altre solo un pò brutale la scoperta, sarebbe stata una vera novità se fossi entrato qui dentro e avessi detto...mi ha lasciato perchè si è innamorata di un altro.


----------



## Old giulia (23 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> no io sinceramente non ho mai avuto storie
> non ne sentivo il bisogno, avevo una ottima vita vita sessuale e avevo una donna che è comunque una gran gnocca
> 
> e non sono ne un nerd , nè un imbranato.....anzi (dicono) sono un bel tipo
> ...


----------



## Old lele51 (23 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> No Tati . Fermati. In una coppia se ci si  sente trascurati si parla, si dice. Oppure si comprende un momento particolare. Io forse, sono fuori moda. In un mondo dove tutto prende quello che può e che vuole. Non si vive così. C'è il rispetto , anche della persona che non ami più. Prima lui\ lei viene messo a conoscenza del cambiamento dei sentimenti, poi si tromba con chi si vuole.


Brava Ama, un pò di buon senso ci vuole in tutte le situazioni della vita...


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2008)

Ciao Carlo,
Mi sembra di rileggere il mio primo thread, e non è per niente una sensazione piacevole.
Che dirti? Dopo mesi nei quali ho "deciso" tutto ed il contrario di tutto, ora non sono ancora né carne né pesce. Il tempo non cura le ferite, ma è galantuomo, ed allevia il dolore esorcizzandolo, smussando gli spigoli più pungenti, dandoti la possibilità di adeguarti al senso di solitudine che solitamente accompagna queste storie.
L'evasione verso storie un tempo ignorate per disinteresse o senso di responsabilità possono essere un palliativo ma, per esperienza personale, penso che a volte possano portare solo ad una brutta sensazione di vuoto ed in alcuni casi di squallore interiore.
Se la vita che fai già ti porta ad avere occasioni, forse è meglio che tu non pensi di essere né in dovere né in diritto di andartele a cercare. Coglile solo se te la senti, senza aspettarti nulla.
Tua moglie? Mi dispiace dirlo, ma non credo più nelle lacrime, non di quel tipo. Ritrovare la fiducia credo sia un'impresa impossibile se non negli anni, e solo dopo una profonda "pulizia" emotiva che solo il tempo può concedere.
Non perdere di vista i tuoi figli (dei quali nel thread si è parlato a parer mio un po' troppo poco), soprattutto perchè in un'età che, si, li rende più indipendenti, ma che proprio per questo devono poter fare affidamento su dei punti fermi che fermi lo siano per davvero. Se il ruolo di marito è discusso, quello del genitore non deve assolutamente essere interessato dalla discussione.
Mi è stato consigliato più volte di pensare un po' a me stesso, so solo io quanto ci ho provato, ma non è facile se, come nel mio caso, prima la vita era appoggiata sull'idea della famiglia o come nel tuo, su una vita di coppia almeno apparentemente completa.
Conoscere lui? Io so chi è, e per fortuna vive molto lontano (ma purtroppo a volte torna) e le porcellerie me le sono fatte raccontare da lei approfittando della sua perdita di controllo durante gli orgasmi di quando facevamo ancora sesso. Masochista? Probabilmente si, ed in più non mi è servito a nulla.
Menarla? no, questo mai, ma non sai la soddisfazione di guardarla negli occhi quando le dici che istintivamente ti spelleresti le mani sulla sua faccia. E' senza dubbio più efficace che dargliele sul serio e non comporta sonseguenze legali.
"benvenuto" nel club.
Un abbraccio ed una pacca sulla spalla


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> anzi, se la rivedi (non scherzo), prendila a schiaffi finchè non le spacchi un labbro. Vedrai come la signora rinsavisce (come diceva il poeta: con le donne c...o e cazzotti)


e poi ditemi che ho torto quando dico che insonne è un demente.


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> assolutamente contrario alla violenza sulle donne
> se proprio vuole ferirla dovrebbe farlo psicologicamente....tipo far sapere a tutti cos'ha fatto....le donne soffrono terribilmente quando la loro "zoccolaggine nascosta " viene divulgata in pubblico


bello...eh sì, davvero bello...
già che ci sei proponi pure anche il ripristino del rogo per le traditrici...

ma che schifo di gente siete?


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Insò...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bello...eh sì, davvero bello...
> già che ci sei proponi pure anche il ripristino del rogo per le traditrici...
> 
> ma che schifo di gente siete?


 Se posso ammettere che certi pensieri vengono in certi momenti, ce ne corre dal metterli  in pratica e addirittura consigliarli ad altri.
Ah!Se solo certi ometti si sentissero "feriti" dalla messa in piazza della propria insulsaggine come le donne con le loro "zozzerie"........


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il nostro nuovo amico ha problemi di relazione, non deve aggiungerne.... *lo sganassone, alla fine potrebbe ritorcerglisi contro. *
> *Basta che la moglie vada al Pronto Soccorso, lo denunci per percosse e lui passa dalla parte del torto...*
> Non é detto poi che tutte le donne amino l'uomo energico e manesco. Forse é più opportuno che l'autore del post pensi a come lei lo ha ben ingannato e decida cosa fare in futuro.... che ritengo sia cosa più utile che vendicarsi con qualche ceffone. Qui in gioco c'é la loro vita di coppia o come singles.
> Alla fine credo che sia più efficace la dimostrazione di disistima e di difficoltà a credere ancora a questa donna che qualunque via di fatto.... lei sa bene che vuole tornare all'ovile, l'arma che ha lui é decidere se tenerlo aperto o chiuso!!! E la migliore strategia é temporeggiare!!!
> ...


 
per me chi usa violenza sia fisica che psicologica è sempre dalla parte del torto, a prescindere.


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bello...eh sì, davvero bello...
> già che ci sei proponi pure anche il ripristino del rogo per le traditrici...
> 
> *ma che schifo di gente siete*?





























quando leggo certe cose penso davvero che resterò sola...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Purtroppo è una storia (squallida) come tante altre solo un pò brutale la scoperta, sarebbe stata una vera novità se fossi entrato qui dentro e avessi detto...mi ha lasciato perchè si è innamorata di un altro.


Ciao giangi!

Che tristissima verità che hai scritto!


----------



## Bruja (23 Settembre 2008)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> per me chi usa violenza sia fisica che psicologica è sempre dalla parte del torto, a prescindere.


 
Questo volevo significare... lui può avere parecchie ragioni e non siamo noi a poter giudicare nel merito (manca tra l'altro l'altra campana). Ma anche prendendo per oro colato la sua versione, esiste sempre la parola, il dialogo e in confronto. Le vie di fatto sono in primis inciviltà e mancanza di elaborazione dialettica.  
In fondo la prima sanzione, andarsene di casa, l'ha già applicata... il resto verrà secondo coscienza e "credibilità" di chi ha tradito.  
Nella eventuale riappacificazione dopo un tradimento sono tyalmente tante le variabili e le individualità che noi possiamo sempre e solo dare una traccia....
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se posso ammettere che certi pensieri vengono in certi momenti, ce ne corre dal metterli in pratica e addirittura consigliarli ad altri.
> Ah!Se solo certi ometti si sentissero "feriti" dalla messa in piazza della propria insulsaggine come le donne con le loro "zozzerie"........


questo 3d è agghiacciante...


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2008)

La violenza è il più delle volte segno di paura debolezza.
Far conoscere la natura dei propri istinti, e mostrare di saperli dominare, è segno di forza


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *La violenza è il più delle volte segno di paura debolezza.*
> Far conoscere la natura dei propri istinti, e mostrare di saperli dominare, è segno di forza


Certo Alce, ma istigarla eh...


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo 3d è agghiacciante...


 Dispiace per Carlo che si sta andando OT


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo volevo significare... lui può avere parecchie ragioni e non siamo noi a poter giudicare nel merito (manca tra l'altro l'altra campana). Ma anche prendendo per oro colato la sua versione, esiste sempre la parola, il dialogo e in confronto. Le vie di fatto sono in primis inciviltà e mancanza di elaborazione dialettica.
> In fondo la prima sanzione, andarsene di casa, l'ha già applicata... il resto verrà secondo coscienza e "credibilità" di chi ha tradito.
> Nella eventuale riappacificazione dopo un tradimento sono tyalmente tante le variabili e le individualità che noi possiamo sempre e solo dare una traccia....
> Bruja


prova tu a parlare con uno che ti dà della zoccola ancora prima di dire pronto al tel...


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo Alce, ma istigarla eh...


 Difatti!, sono davvero allibito. Io stesso per provocazione a volte ho usato toni un po' pungenti, ma qui mi sa che si è varcato il limite.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> prova tu a parlare con uno che ti dà della zoccola ancora prima di dire pronto al tel...


 Non è ancora maturo il momento per parlare. Potrebbe non maturare mai. Se uno ha chiuso la porta si può certo bussare, ma non pretendere che apra.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Settembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Madonna mia... mi dispiace, che brutta esperienza! Io non so se riuscirei a perdonare una cosa simile... e detto da un traditore...


Benvenuto al nuovo amico.

Kid, scusa la provocazione, ma per te è imperdonabile solo il linguaggio volgare?!

nel tuo caso invece che tu l'altra ce l'hai "nel cuore" ed è una "donna splendida", è tutto diverso?!

Scusa la provocazione, eh...! Ma io devo tenerti in carreggiata, lo sai...!


----------



## Old carlolibtech (23 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> carlolibtech ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tua moglie ti ha tradito... questo è grave.
> ...


----------



## Old carlolibtech (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo Alce, ma istigarla eh...


ripeto non mi sembra il caso di finire sul telegiornale per l'ennesimo caso 
di violenza familiare


dai per favore


----------



## Old pincopallina (23 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> ripeto non mi sembra il caso di finire sul telegiornale per l'ennesimo caso
> di violenza familiare
> 
> 
> dai per favore


 
si c'hai ragione..però nel tuo caso (come in tanti altri) uno sganassone lo capirei e non credo si finirebbe sul tg per questo...


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bello...eh sì, davvero bello...
> già che ci sei proponi pure anche il ripristino del rogo per le traditrici...
> 
> ma che schifo di gente siete?


 nessuna violenza fisica...l'ho gia detto
certo e' che siete quasi tutte cosi
z.....e dentro pero' paurose che si sappia......


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per me chi usa violenza sia fisica che psicologica è sempre dalla parte del torto, a prescindere.


far sapere in giro che hai una moglie che ha s.....o con un altro e' violenza psicologica secondo te?....allora la moglie che lo ha tradito senza motivo,senza che apparentemente le mancasse niente,con lui che ha sempre fatto di tutto x renderla felice pensi non abbia fatto violenza psicologica a suo marito??
secondo te lui come si deve sentire ora che ha scoperto che lei ha un amante?
non e' violenza psicologica nei confronti di lui vero? noooo la violenza psicologica e' solo sulle donne a prescindere.....
ragionare prima di dare sentenze troppo affrettate


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> carlolibtech ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no io sinceramente non ho mai avuto storie
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (23 Settembre 2008)

Il tradimento nei confronti del partner è pura violenza, almeno io così mi sono sentito...violentato


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Il tradimento nei confronti del partner è pura violenza, almeno io così mi sono sentito...violentato


 appunto
e poi sento utenti donne di questo forum parlare di gente di m....
solite femministe......


----------



## Grande82 (23 Settembre 2008)

carlo, una domanda, riallacciandomi a giulia: dove pensi di aver mancato? Cosa può essere mancato a tua moglie ?A volte è mancanza per una parte della coppia anche... che non ce ne siano! Che l'altro sia così perfetto da non dover mai litigare, sentirsi dire sempre 'sì amore', o veder el'altro riuscire in tutto e sentirsi falliti..... faccio delle ipotesi... però magari lei ha sempre avvertito in te un distacco perchè sei uno molto riservato. Oppure si sente solo moglie e madre con te.... non so... ipotizza tu... tu la conosci.. .cosa le è successo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> carlo, una domanda, riallacciandomi a giulia: dove pensi di aver mancato? Cosa può essere mancato a tua moglie ?A volte è mancanza per una parte della coppia anche... che non ce ne siano! Che l'altro sia così perfetto da non dover mai litigare, sentirsi dire sempre 'sì amore', o veder el'altro riuscire in tutto e sentirsi falliti..... faccio delle ipotesi... però magari lei ha sempre avvertito in te un distacco perchè sei uno molto riservato. Oppure si sente solo moglie e madre con te.... non so... ipotizza tu... tu la conosci.. .cosa le è successo?


 le mancanze ci sono sempre perche come ho detto nessuno puo essere perfetto,ci sono coi genitori figuriamoci,con il compagno/marito....e' la donna che vuole  3000 attenzioni ,emozioni sempre nuove,sentirsi la piu desiderata....e quando c'e una minima lacuna cerca "soddisfazioni" altrove.........se ha detto che il sesso tra loro andava alla grande dubito che si sentisse solo moglie.....solo che a volte bisogna sentirsi mogli,amanti e anche un po t...e (scusate il linguaggio)


----------



## Old pincopallina (23 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Il tradimento nei confronti del partner è pura violenza, almeno io così mi sono sentito...violentato


 
vero...è successo anche a me...
ma io un pò di violenza fisica contro di lui l'ho usata però...


----------



## Old carlolibtech (23 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> carlo, una domanda, riallacciandomi a giulia: dove pensi di aver mancato? Cosa può essere mancato a tua moglie ?A volte è mancanza per una parte della coppia anche... che non ce ne siano! Che l'altro sia così perfetto da non dover mai litigare, sentirsi dire sempre 'sì amore', o veder el'altro riuscire in tutto e sentirsi falliti..... faccio delle ipotesi... però magari lei ha sempre avvertito in te un distacco perchè sei uno molto riservato. Oppure si sente solo moglie e madre con te.... non so... ipotizza tu... tu la conosci.. .cosa le è successo?


sai che non so
non sono certo il tipo che chiama "tesoro" la propria donna
poi ci litiga per le cazzat

in una coppia si discute, si litiga anche...ma sempre con ben presente che è la mia donna

distacco ? no
io conosco persone che le corna se le cerca:
sempre al lavoro
la sera davanti alla televisione
mai una cenetta o che ne so una gita in due
domenica partita
a 40 anni , trascurati, con la pancia e aspetto da vecchi

questi un pò se le cercano....

lei dice "che è stata una distrazione"....un fare una cosa che non ha mai fatto..........qualcosa che non c'entra con noi

sai quanto mi fa incazzare sta frase??

forse a 40 anni ti parte qualcosa nella testa e sentirsi corteggiata da un'altro ti da nuovi stimoli.....bho

e io intanto mi rodo...........
oggi ho staccato il cervello solo quando correvo sotto la pioggia

adesso provo a lavorare


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> forse a 40 anni ti parte qualcosa nella testa e sentirsi corteggiata da un'altro ti da nuovi stimoli.....bho


 mica solo a 40anni......poi magari a quell'eta' con la paura di invecchiare sei piu a caccia di emozioni......pero il sentirsi appagata e stimolata da nuovi corteggiatori e' una caratteristica tipicamente femminile


----------



## Old Angel (23 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> ....lei dice "che è stata una distrazione"....un fare una cosa che non ha mai fatto..........qualcosa che non c'entra con noi
> 
> ....


C'è una leggenda metropolitana su un famoso libro che usano tutti i traditori sulle scuse......leggi un pò qua e la e vedrai che sto forum sarà come na palla di cristallo che vede e prevede


----------



## Grande82 (23 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> sai che non so
> non sono certo il tipo che chiama "tesoro" la propria donna
> poi ci litiga per le cazzat
> 
> ...


e se lei finora si fosse sentita trascinata da te? Dalle tue emozioni ?dai tuoi desideri? Tu d'inverno vuoi insegnare snowboard e quindi non si va altrove che in montagna. Quando tu decidi che è il caso di usare il tavolo in cucina allora si amndano i figli dai nonni e si s...a sul tavolo... come se tutto fosse legato a tue esigenze e lui eseguisse la corrente impetuosa sentendosene fuori, trascinata... e usando l'amante per dire, urlare 'lo vedi?anche io ho la mia volontà, la mia personalità e posso essere impetuosa anche se tu non mi trascini!'


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> C'è una leggenda metropolitana su un famoso libro che usano tutti i traditori sulle scuse......leggi un pò qua e la e vedrai che sto forum sarà come na palla di cristallo che vede e prevede


 un po come la frase tipica quando la moglie/marito becca il rispettivo consorte a letto con l'amante
"tesoro non e' come credi,posso spiegarti...."


----------



## Old carlolibtech (23 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e se lei finora si fosse sentita trascinata da te? Dalle tue emozioni ?dai tuoi desideri? Tu d'inverno vuoi insegnare snowboard e quindi non si va altrove che in montagna. Quando tu decidi che è il caso di usare il tavolo in cucina allora si amndano i figli dai nonni e si s...a sul tavolo... come se tutto fosse legato a tue esigenze e lui eseguisse la corrente impetuosa sentendosene fuori, trascinata... e usando l'amante per dire, urlare 'lo vedi?anche io ho la mia volontà, la mia personalità e posso essere impetuosa anche se tu non mi trascini!'


molte volte è lei a prendere iniziativa .....quella intendo

e comunque piace più a lei fare sport

fai conto che ci siamo conosciuti 20 anni fa in Liguria facendo surf.....



bho....se esistesse una pastiglia che cancella tutta la memoria fino al 28 agosto,   la compro subito !!!!

comunque ti ringrazio dei pareri.....ci penso


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> nessuna violenza fisica...l'ho gia detto
> certo e' che siete quasi tutte cosi
> z.....e dentro pero' paurose che si sappia......





































spiegami il concetto di zoccola, please.


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> spiegami il concetto di zoccola, please.


 con l'istinto maschile....nel senso che il maschio come dite voi e' un maiale (com'e che dite? siete tutti uguali pensate solo a una cosa) perche ha un chiodo fisso in testa.......pero lo fa vedere...la donna ce l'ha anche lei....pero' non lo vuole far vedere e si secca che si sappia in giro....


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> con l'istinto maschile....nel senso che il maschio come dite voi e' un maiale (com'e che dite? siete tutti uguali pensate solo a una cosa) perche ha un chiodo fisso in testa.......pero lo fa vedere...la donna ce l'ha anche lei....pero' non lo vuole far vedere e si secca che si sappia in giro....


Ok, allora sono una zoccola... Credevo intendessi la donna che tradisce.


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ok, allora sono una zoccola... Credevo intendessi la donna che tradisce.


 allora sarebbe un mondo di zoccole....dopo Mara Carfagna si suiciderebbe dal dispiacere


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> allora sarebbe un mondo di zoccole....dopo Mara Carfagna si suiciderebbe dal dispiacere


Traditrice pure lei?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Traditrice pure lei?


 puo essere
magari l'amante e' Silvione.......


----------



## MK (23 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> puo essere
> magari l'amante e' Silvione.......


Beh sai è un mondo difficile, ognuno cerca il potere come può...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e poi ditemi che ho torto quando dico che insonne è un demente.


 Al mio primo post sono stata accolta, tra gli altri, da Insonne che mi aveva consigliato di buttarlo a calci fuori di casa. Oviamente non l'ho fatto, ma il suo intervento mi ha fatta sentire compresa nella mia delusione e rabbia.
Non credo che carlolibtech abbia intenzione di menare la moglie e che mai lo farà per questa "istigazione a delinquere", ma forse in questa fase gli può aver fatto bene leggerlo.
Naturalmente sono contraria alla violenza ...altrimenti mio marito non l'avrei preso a calci, ma a colpi di 44magnum


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> molte volte è lei a prendere iniziativa .....quella intendo
> 
> e comunque piace più a lei fare sport
> 
> ...


Mi sembra di aver capito che tutto è successo neppure un mese fa ...credo che tu sia arrivato qui ora perché ora puoi cominciare a capire.
Io ci ho passato mesi a capire, mettendo in discussione me, il nostro rapporto, la possibilità di comprendere e ricostruire per arrivare a riconoscere che la cosa migliore da fare ...l'avevo già fatta mettendogli la roba nei sacchi condominiali.
Ogni persona è diversa e io mi sentirei profondamente offesa da messaggi di quel genere....mi farebbero sentire oggetto.
Se a tua moglie piacevano, forse è perché le piaceva sentirsi oggetto (altro che amore o carenze nel rapporto).
E' altamente probabile che tu conosca lui (credo che a breve capirai chi è) e non è detto che poi lo capiresti così come dici di fare ora ...se fosse qualcuno che veniva a cena da voi...
Sei appena all'inizio del tuo percorso per capire cosa vuoi e cosa puoi fare.
Per carità cerca di tenere i figli fuori da tutto questo.


----------



## LDS (23 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra di aver capito che tutto è successo neppure un mese fa ...credo che tu sia arrivato qui ora perché ora puoi cominciare a capire.
> Io ci ho passato mesi a capire, mettendo in discussione me, il nostro rapporto, la possibilità di comprendere e ricostruire per arrivare a riconoscere che la cosa migliore da fare ...l'avevo già fatta mettendogli la roba nei sacchi condominiali.
> Ogni persona è diversa e io mi sentirei profondamente offesa da messaggi di quel genere....mi farebbero sentire oggetto.
> Se a tua moglie piacevano, forse è perché le piaceva sentirsi oggetto (altro che amore o carenze nel rapporto).
> ...


Se riesci ad evitare ai tuoi figli di soffrire per le porcate di tua moglie fallo. Io ancora adesso mi ricordo quando si sono separati i miei che al tavalo mi raccontarono le loro schifezze. Per l'amor dei tuoi figli lasciali indenni. Mentili, digli che la mamma non sta bene, digli che la mamma è una brava persona e non una troia senza veli. non dire mai ai tuoi figli che la loro mamma è una zoccola.
Per quanto riguarda il sapere chi è questa persona. La conosci di sicuro. Se conosci una persona cominci a fidarti e ti fai meno problemi. Fidati, lo conosci, è salito sulla tua macchina e ti ha pure ringraziato e tu ti sei sorpreso che una persona che non conosci bene voglia bene a tua moglie.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (23 Settembre 2008)

io credevo che una che avesse bisogno di emozioni andasse al lunapark, oppure si comperasse un cd di battisti, e non che si facesse sodomizzare.




tatina ha detto:


> e cmq sappi che non è una troia ma solo una donna che aveva bisogno di emozioni


 
veramente siamo nel ventunesimo da ben otto anni...



giulia ha detto:


> ... Tra l'altro ha sposato un uomo che possiamo paragonare al "Principe azzurro" del ventesimo secolo


 

Alexantro lo quoto come se fosse un altro mestesso



Alexantro ha detto:


> far sapere in giro che hai una moglie che ha s.....o con un altro e' violenza psicologica secondo te?....allora la moglie che lo ha tradito senza motivo,senza che apparentemente le mancasse niente,con lui che ha sempre fatto di tutto x renderla felice pensi non abbia fatto violenza psicologica a suo marito??
> secondo te lui come si deve sentire ora che ha scoperto che lei ha un amante?
> non e' violenza psicologica nei confronti di lui vero? noooo la violenza psicologica e' solo sulle donne a prescindere.....
> ragionare prima di dare sentenze troppo affrettate


 
Ah grande, ultimamente ho cominciato per la primissima volta a sentire il tanto vituperato Califano. Bè, ti giuro che è molto più saggio di quello che sembra. Trombatore navigato, c'è solo da imparare da uno come lui.

bè, in una canzone, dice pressapoco: "Una donna, per quanto innamorata... prima o poi... le corna te le mette!"



Grande82 ha detto:


> carlo, una domanda, riallacciandomi a giulia: dove pensi di aver mancato? Cosa può essere mancato a tua moglie ?A volte è mancanza per una parte della coppia anche... che non ce ne siano! Che l'altro sia così perfetto da non dover mai litigare, sentirsi dire sempre 'sì amore', o veder el'altro riuscire in tutto e sentirsi falliti..... faccio delle ipotesi... però magari lei ha sempre avvertito in te un distacco perchè sei uno molto riservato. Oppure si sente solo moglie e madre con te.... non so... ipotizza tu... tu la conosci.. .cosa le è successo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Settembre 2008)

il luna park a me eccita.......
speriamo che califano non ci resti secco tra una trombata e l'altra


----------



## Old Becco (23 Settembre 2008)

Davvero un gran casino. Io ho passato e passo ancora dei momenti da schifo ma capisco che lei è fatta così e non ci posso fare niente. Non ho mai neanche pensato alla cattiveria, alle botte, alle vendette, le rampogne etc. Non abbiamo avuto figli anche in conseguenza di quegli eventi e ringrazio Dio per averci dato questo minimo di buon senso, perchè sentire di certe storie di ricatti e vendette con i figli a fare da ostaggio è davvero ripugnante per traditi e traditori.
Però noi "cornuti" il nostro dolore e le nostre umiliazioni dobbiamo pur metterle da qualche parte, dovremmo capire e perdonare? dimenticare e ricostruire? riproporci e riscoprire la nostra partner? Io onestamente ci ho provato, sono stato aiutato anche da 5 anni di psicoterapia, ma i guasti ci sono eccome.
Ho cominciato a viver meglio, questo è vero, da quando ho cercato di vedere tutto da fuori, senza farmi coinvolgere dalle sue giustificazioni, dalle sue ragioni, assolvendomi il più possibile, perchè in fondo io ho le colpe di tutti i mariti, quelle di essere sempre li, di avere anche dei momenti in cui non sei proprio in forma al massimo, magari fai delle sciocchezze, non sei in tiro, e invece "lui" ovvero l'altro è sempre seducente, armonioso, presente, attento, curato, sexy, misterioso, interessante, intelligente, comprensivo.... Eh! si, cari amici, è davvero un gara dura essere meglio degli amanti. ma anche gli amanti sono a loro dei mariti distratti, volgari, assenti, sbracati.......
Poi io ho fatto di peggio, a proposito di telefonini. Quando lei ha iniziato ad avere l'amante, non esistevano ancora (anni 80) ma poi da che esistono sti aggeggi, gli ho clonato la scheda e mi arrivano i testi sulla posta elettronica. Non è che cambi molto, magari sono malato io a leggere e guardare dal buco (opps) della serratura telematica dei messaggini. almeno ho capito che in fondo anche sti grandi amanti...... a volte mancano addirittura in ortogafia.


----------



## Old carlolibtech (23 Settembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> Davvero un gran casino. Io ho passato e passo ancora dei momenti da schifo ma capisco che lei è fatta così e non ci posso fare niente. Non ho mai neanche pensato alla cattiveria, alle botte, alle vendette, le rampogne etc. Non abbiamo avuto figli anche in conseguenza di quegli eventi e ringrazio Dio per averci dato questo minimo di buon senso, perchè sentire di certe storie di ricatti e vendette con i figli a fare da ostaggio è davvero ripugnante per traditi e traditori.
> Però noi "cornuti" il nostro dolore e le nostre umiliazioni dobbiamo pur metterle da qualche parte, dovremmo capire e perdonare? dimenticare e ricostruire? riproporci e riscoprire la nostra partner? Io onestamente ci ho provato, sono stato aiutato anche da 5 anni di psicoterapia, ma i guasti ci sono eccome.
> Ho cominciato a viver meglio, questo è vero, da quando ho cercato di vedere tutto da fuori, senza farmi coinvolgere dalle sue giustificazioni, dalle sue ragioni, assolvendomi il più possibile, perchè in fondo io ho le colpe di tutti i mariti, quelle di essere sempre li, di avere anche dei momenti in cui non sei proprio in forma al massimo, magari fai delle sciocchezze, non sei in tiro, e invece "lui" ovvero l'altro è sempre seducente, armonioso, presente, attento, curato, sexy, misterioso, interessante, intelligente, comprensivo.... Eh! si, cari amici, è davvero un gara dura essere meglio degli amanti. ma anche gli amanti sono a loro dei mariti distratti, volgari, assenti, sbracati.......
> Poi io ho fatto di peggio, a proposito di telefonini. Quando lei ha iniziato ad avere l'amante, non esistevano ancora (anni 80) ma poi da che esistono sti aggeggi, gli ho clonato la scheda e mi arrivano i testi sulla posta elettronica. Non è che cambi molto, magari sono malato io a leggere e guardare dal buco (opps) della serratura telematica dei messaggini. almeno ho capito che in fondo anche sti grandi amanti...... a volte mancano addirittura in ortogafia.


mii fratello come sei messo male!!!
va bene tutto, ma fare il cornuto a tempo pieno no

con tutta la gnocca che c'è in giro......
o la perdoni e a sto punto regime soviet...manco la fai fiatare più
o fai come me e te ne vai fuori dai maroni

i figli sono solo una scusa (io sono orfano di madre) eppure non mi è mancato niente
basta non fare le bestie 

una cosa fantastica che ho scoperto ????
racconta a qualcuna che la moglie ti ha lasciato (mettiamola così)
che le infermierine corrono tutte a consolarti................
sposate o no...................chissa perchè

e vvai

http://www.thatsit-thatsall.com/


----------



## Old Becco (24 Settembre 2008)

Ci mancherebbe altro. Mi guardo bene dal rimettermi con un'altra donna. Di casini e di botte (metaforiche s'intende) ne ho già prese abbatanza.
Alle corna ci si può anche abituare, e io adesso mi sono anche organizzato un'esistenza dignitosa. Ho più di 50 anni di "gnocche" non ce ne sono poi mica tante, almeno di quelle che potrebbero farmi ricrede. Quindi mi tengo la mia libertà che in fondo è pur sempre una bela risorsa. Alla solitudine ci si abitua..... come alle corna.


----------



## Old lele51 (24 Settembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> Davvero un gran casino. Io ho passato e passo ancora dei momenti da schifo ma capisco che lei è fatta così e non ci posso fare niente. Non ho mai neanche pensato alla cattiveria, alle botte, alle vendette, le rampogne etc. Non abbiamo avuto figli anche in conseguenza di quegli eventi e ringrazio Dio per averci dato questo minimo di buon senso, perchè sentire di certe storie di ricatti e vendette con i figli a fare da ostaggio è davvero ripugnante per traditi e traditori.
> Però noi "cornuti" il nostro dolore e le nostre umiliazioni dobbiamo pur metterle da qualche parte, dovremmo capire e perdonare? dimenticare e ricostruire? riproporci e riscoprire la nostra partner? Io onestamente ci ho provato, sono stato aiutato anche da 5 anni di psicoterapia, ma i guasti ci sono eccome.
> Ho cominciato a viver meglio, questo è vero, da quando ho cercato di vedere tutto da fuori, senza farmi coinvolgere dalle sue giustificazioni, dalle sue ragioni, assolvendomi il più possibile, perchè in fondo io ho le colpe di tutti i mariti, quelle di essere sempre li, di avere anche dei momenti in cui non sei proprio in forma al massimo, magari fai delle sciocchezze, non sei in tiro, e invece "lui" ovvero l'altro è sempre seducente, armonioso, presente, attento, curato, sexy, misterioso, interessante, intelligente, comprensivo.... Eh! si, cari amici, è davvero un gara dura essere meglio degli amanti. ma anche gli amanti sono a loro dei mariti distratti, volgari, assenti, sbracati.......
> Poi io ho fatto di peggio, a proposito di telefonini. Quando lei ha iniziato ad avere l'amante, non esistevano ancora (anni 80) ma poi da che esistono sti aggeggi, gli ho clonato la scheda e mi arrivano i testi sulla posta elettronica. Non è che cambi molto, magari sono malato io a leggere e guardare dal buco (opps) della serratura telematica dei messaggini. almeno ho capito che in fondo anche sti grandi amanti...... a volte mancano addirittura in ortogafia.





Becco ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe altro. Mi guardo bene dal rimettermi con un'altra donna. Di casini e di botte (metaforiche s'intende) ne ho già prese abbatanza.
> Alle corna ci si può anche abituare, e io adesso mi sono anche organizzato un'esistenza dignitosa. Ho più di 50 anni di "gnocche" non ce ne sono poi mica tante, almeno di quelle che potrebbero farmi ricrede. Quindi mi tengo la mia libertà che in fondo è pur sempre una bela risorsa. Alla solitudine ci si abitua..... come alle corna.


Come detto in post precedente, Becco meriti una statua... se non hai avuto figli...chi te lo fà fare a vivere così... la solitudine è bella ma solo se sei "solo"... non a crogiolarti per le vicende della tua ehm "partner" che tu chiami moglie... so che a 50 è difficile, sei abituato a un tipo di vita, andartene comporterebbe travolgere la tua sicurezza... ma in fondo se stai bene così, la scelta è tua...
Lele


----------



## Old maxneve27 (24 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> ciao sono nuovo del forum, e vi racconto la mia disavventura, ditemi cosa fare....... !!
> 
> 42 anni io,40 lei sposati da 15, due bambini (12-14 anni), una vita serena, un buon lavoro lei, un'attività fiorente io, una bella casa,bla blabla
> una vita felice insomma, io mia moglie usciamo spesso a cena, al cinema, vacanze, sport insieme.. ecc.....insomma tuttaltro che una moglie trascurata
> ...


Mamma mia, mi sembra di ritornare indietro di un anno  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anche io ho scoperto e letto tutto, quello che si scrivevano non era così spinto .... ma si difendevano bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ti posso dire che hai fatto bene ad uscire di casa, e che ci vorrà del tempo per ricominciare, non pensare di affrettare le cose sbaglieresti soltanto!!
Mia moglie per esempio solo adesso sta capendo cosa ha combinato e che cosa sta perdendo, ed io sto incominciando a guardare le cose sotto un altra ottica.... ovvero cerco di capire e ragionare invece di schiumare rabbia e basta..
E' un percorso lungo, faticoso, stressante, doloroso etc e non è detto che finisca bene...

Coraggio!!!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> io credevo che una che avesse bisogno di emozioni andasse al lunapark, *oppure si comperasse un cd di battisti, e non che si facesse sodomizzare.*
> "


 
Inso', ciao!

Sai cos'è? Non ci sono piu' i cantautori di una volta!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> perchè in fondo io ho le colpe di tutti i mariti, quelle di essere sempre li, di avere anche dei momenti in cui non sei proprio in forma al massimo, magari fai delle sciocchezze, non sei in tiro, e invece "lui" ovvero l'altro è sempre seducente, armonioso, presente, attento, curato, sexy, misterioso, interessante, intelligente, comprensivo.... Eh*! si, cari amici, è davvero un gara dura essere meglio degli amanti. ma anche gli amanti sono a loro dei mariti distratti, volgari, assenti, sbracati.......*


 
Eh si, grandissima verità!
Che è in fondo il vero motivo per cui gli uomini non lasciano le mogli per le amanti: sai che fatica "riallenare" un'altra alle loro piccolezze e viltà!

Vista in senso meno ironico, si fa sicuramente meno fatica a fare le amanti/gli amanti, che le mogli o mariti!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Settembre 2008)

P.S. Gli amanti spesso non sono da meno solo in quanto ad ortografia...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> appunto
> e poi sento utenti donne di questo forum parlare di gente di m....
> solite femministe......


perché, quelle non femministe si fanno menare e stanno zitte?


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché, quelle non femministe si fanno menare e stanno zitte?


 ma non si trattadi violenza fisica che aborro a prescindere
ma di quella psicologica
la moglie che si fa scoprire dal marito con l'amante genera in lui una violenza psicologica non indifferente
solo che x voi  la violenza la subiscono solo le donne


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché, quelle non femministe si fanno menare e stanno zitte?


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma non si trattadi violenza fisica che aborro a prescindere
> ma di quella psicologica
> la moglie che si fa scoprire dal marito con l'amante genera in lui una violenza psicologica non indifferente
> *solo che x voi la violenza la subiscono solo le donne*


Alexantro sono gli uomini che ammazzano e violentano le donne, leggiti le statistiche eh. Cose, oggetti, proprietà privata.


----------



## Bruja (24 Settembre 2008)

*Alexandro*



Alexantro ha detto:


> ma non si trattadi violenza fisica che aborro a prescindere
> ma di quella psicologica
> la moglie che si fa scoprire dal marito con l'amante genera in lui una violenza psicologica non indifferente
> solo che x voi la violenza la subiscono solo le donne


Aspetta, é più che evidente che lo scoprire la flagranza in un tradimento fa salire la mosca al naso a chiunque, uomini o donne.  
Ed é tanto più vero che in base a come si é di carattere e di indole, la reazione é conseguente.  
Immagino che teoricamente a tutti verrebbe l'istinto di dare qualche calcio in c... ad entrambi, a caldo la mente si infiamma, lo sappiamo; tuttavia é chiaro che bisogna per forza essere razionali e corretti.
Sai io resto sempre perplessa quando vedo gente che si é accapigliata, ha fatto sceneggiate pubbliche, rendendo il tradimento quasi una baruffa chioggiotta e poi decide di rimettersi insieme tranquillamente e di ricostruire l'unione.  La perplessità non nasce dall'impossibilità che accada, ma dalla virulenza della loro reattività e dalla domanda "quanto reggerà con due così impulsivi"???
Ma é anche vero che ci sono persone che vivono di platealità ed esternazioni, e forse fa anche loro bene... scaricano le tensioni 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Alexantro sono gli uomini che ammazzano e violentano le donne, leggiti le statistiche eh. Cose, oggetti, proprietà privata.


 se parliamo di statistiche quante sono le mogli che uccidono dietro commissione i mariti magari x eredita',denaro,proprieta ecc ecc????leggiti tutte le statistiche eh....non solo quelle di comodo


----------



## Old Angel (24 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Alexantro sono gli uomini che ammazzano e violentano le donne, leggiti le statistiche eh. Cose, oggetti, proprietà privata.


Vero ma lui forse intendeva che gli uomini che subiscono violenza (psicologica) visto che non rientrano nelle statistiche perchè sono forti virili pelosi, perchè statisticamente sono quelli che picchiano violentano e uccidono non hanno diritto manco di venir considerati....perchè sono uomini so fatti di marmo.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se parliamo di statistiche quante sono le mogli che uccidono dietro commissione i mariti magari x eredita',denaro,proprieta ecc ecc????leggiti tutte le statistiche eh....non solo quelle di comodo


ma non diciamo assurdità per favore... quali casistiche?
un caso su 100 non fa casistica..
dai su.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Vero ma lui forse intendeva che gli uomini che subiscono violenza (psicologica) visto che non rientrano nelle statistiche perchè sono forti virili pelosi, perchè statisticamente sono quelli che picchiano violentano e uccidono non hanno diritto manco di venir considerati....perchè sono uomini so fatti di marmo.


non cambiare le carte in tavola...lui ha parlato di casistica riguardante gli omicidi commessi dalle donne per interesse.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma non si trattadi violenza fisica che aborro a prescindere
> ma di quella psicologica
> la moglie che si fa scoprire dal marito con l'amante genera in lui una violenza psicologica non indifferente
> solo che x voi la violenza la subiscono solo le donne


pari pari se succede che una moglie scopre che il marito la tradisce.
non capisco la differenza...


----------



## Old Angel (24 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma non si trattadi violenza fisica che aborro a prescindere
> ma di quella psicologica
> la moglie che si fa scoprire dal marito con l'amante genera in lui una violenza psicologica non indifferente
> solo che x voi  la violenza la subiscono solo le donne


Non ha messo in ballo lui la storia delle statistiche


----------



## Mari' (24 Settembre 2008)

*Piccoli esempi*

http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio-local/Uccide-la-moglie-a-colpi-di-forbici/2042033/6

http://www.adnkronos.com/IGN/Regioni/Calabria.php?id=1.0.2500111721

http://www.repubblica.it/ultimora/c...TE-A-POMEZIA-ARRESTATO/news-dettaglio/3315266

http://ilgiorno.ilsole24ore.com/bergamo/2008/09/20/119572-voleva_uccidere_moglie_mesi.shtml

etc etc etc


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Vero ma lui forse intendeva che gli uomini che subiscono violenza (psicologica) visto che non rientrano nelle statistiche perchè sono forti virili pelosi, perchè statisticamente sono quelli che picchiano violentano e uccidono non hanno diritto manco di venir considerati....perchè sono uomini so fatti di marmo.


Angel ci sono anche uomini che non alzano le mani sulle donne. O sui bambini. Anche se subiscono vessazioni quotidiane. Sono eroi? Forse.


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se parliamo di statistiche quante sono le mogli che *uccidono dietro commissione i mariti magari x eredita',denaro,proprieta* ecc ecc????leggiti tutte le statistiche eh....non solo quelle di comodo


Stessa cosa Alexantro, esattamente stessa identica cosa...


----------



## Old carlolibtech (24 Settembre 2008)

.........oggi mi ha richiamato la mia signora con la solita lagna

"è stato solo un attimo di distrazione"
"io ho amato sempre solo te"

see !!!

che falsa


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> .........oggi mi ha richiamato la mia signora con la solita lagna
> 
> "è stato solo un attimo di distrazione"
> "io ho amato sempre solo te"
> ...


 si piange sempre sul latte versato...normale prassi....non ti fare influenzare


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non diciamo assurdità per favore... quali casistiche?
> un caso su 100 non fa casistica..
> dai su.


 era una provocazione
se non lo capite...........


----------



## La Lupa (24 Settembre 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Come detto in post precedente, Becco meriti una statua... se non hai avuto figli...chi te lo fà fare a vivere così... la solitudine è bella ma solo se sei "solo"... non a crogiolarti per le vicende della tua ehm "partner" che tu chiami moglie... so che a 50 è difficile, sei abituato a un tipo di vita, andartene comporterebbe travolgere la tua sicurezza... ma in fondo se stai bene così, la scelta è tua...
> Lele


Magari lei stira bene.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Io da quando son qua sopra ne ho sentite di tutti i colori e ho capito che ciascuno ha proprio il suo sentire personale... ci sono una decina di comportamenti stereotipati (nel trio fedifrago) e tutti assumono una di quelle parti.
Ma ciascuno con motivazioni singolari, che derivano dal proprio vissuto.


----------



## La Lupa (24 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Inso', ciao!
> 
> Sai cos'è? Non ci sono piu' i cantautori di una volta!


...


----------



## Old carlolibtech (24 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei appena all'inizio del tuo percorso per capire cosa vuoi e cosa puoi fare..


sai l'ho già capito cosa fare
io sono totalitario..............adesso me ne sto qui nella casa in trentino, tanto riesco comunque a lavorare

poi mi cerco una casa magari meno fuori mano

i figli no problem, non ci penso proprio a fargli mancare affetto e sostentamento.......ci siamo già parlati e capiscono  (evitando chiaramente le parole : amante, troia ecc)

mi stupisco come guardando in giro vedo un sacco di gente in cerca di "storie"

io non ci avevo mai fatto caso o pensato, innamorato com'ero di my wife

ieri ho incontrato una vecchia compagna di università che è rimasta al paese................quando gli ho raccontato la storia si già offerta come infermiera....

strane le donne


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> sai l'ho già capito cosa fare
> io sono totalitario..............adesso me ne sto qui nella casa in trentino, tanto riesco comunque a lavorare
> 
> poi mi cerco una casa magari meno fuori mano
> ...


guarda, capisco l'incazzatura che hai... ma hai un modo di parlare delle donne che fa leggermente schifo.
ohè manco fossi romeo er re der colosseo che tutte te moiono dietro...
ma va là, va là...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda, capisco l'incazzatura che hai... ma hai un modo di parlare delle donne che fa leggermente schifo.
> ohè manco fossi romeo er re der colosseo che tutte te moiono dietro...
> ma va là, va là...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


ha pure specificato che ci ha la baita in trentino, e che vive da SOLO, tanto per non farci sapere niente di lui...


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha pure specificato che ci ha la baita in trentino, e che vive da SOLO, tanto per non farci sapere niente di lui...
















   beh però ha ragione lui, qualcuna la trova di sicuro...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> beh però ha ragione lui, qualcuna la trova di sicuro...


e andranno insieme a fare legna nel bosco... perchè è tanto romantico...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda, capisco l'incazzatura che hai... ma hai un modo di parlare delle donne che fa leggermente schifo.
> ohè manco fossi romeo er re der colosseo che tutte te moiono dietro...
> ma va là, va là...


Il tradimento fa riemergere tutte le insicurezza che ci portiamo dentro.
Ognuno reagisce (e meno male che reagisce!) cercando di compensare quello che il tradimento ha fatto vacillare.
Mi sembra normale domandarsi se si è davvero così poco attraenti da meritarsi il tradimento.
Sappiamo bene che l'aspetto fisico non c'entra nulla e che può essere tradita una persona considerata estremamente attraente da parte di una che attraente non è. 
Veniva tradita la Simona Izzo trentenne da un Maurizio Costanzo che non dimostrava i suoi quarantacique (ne dimostrava 20 di più!).
E' normale essere compiaciuti e gratificati dall'interesse di altre persone quando si è appena scoperto che la persona di cui più ci fidavamo ci ha preferito qualcun'altra.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il tradimento fa riemergere tutte le insicurezza che ci portiamo dentro.
> Ognuno reagisce (e meno male che reagisce!) cercando di compensare quello che il tradimento ha fatto vacillare.
> Mi sembra normale domandarsi se si è davvero così poco attraenti da meritarsi il tradimento.
> Sappiamo bene che l'aspetto fisico non c'entra nulla e che può essere tradita una persona considerata estremamente attraente da parte di una che attraente non è.
> ...


se stai male da cani non cerchi altre conferme e neppure te ne accorgi, perché l'unica conferma che vuoi potrebbe dartela solo chi non ti vuole più.
(ovviamente parlo dei primi momenti post scoperta e nel caso di carlo mi sembra siano passate solo 3 settimane).


----------



## Old giulia (24 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> giulia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > che sei una veggente ?
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> carlolibtech ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ... tu hai la coda di paglia...
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se stai male da cani non cerchi altre conferme e neppure te ne accorgi, perché l'unica conferma che vuoi potrebbe dartela solo chi non ti vuole più.
> (ovviamente parlo dei primi momenti post scoperta e nel caso di carlo mi sembra siano passate solo 3 settimane).


 Non lo so.
Mica tutti reagiscono nello stesso modo.
Io sono entrata qui più o meno con la stessa tempistica di Carlolibtech e ero ancora totalmente frastornata (...ehm Persa) al punto da non pormi neppure il problema di essere o meno attraente. Anche perché quello che mi aveva sconvolta di più (e ancora mi sconvolge) era il tradimento, la menzogna, il complottare contro di me da parte di chi di cui più mi fidavo.
Ma c'è chi può (e credo sia più presente negli uomini) sentirsi più colpito proprio dall'aspetto sessuale.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Settembre 2008)

vorrei chiamarti: "brutta mignotta", solo che l'essere mignotta presuppone l'avere un bene di valore commerciabilmente apprezzabile tra le gambe (cosa che non è il tuo caso, essendo tu rugosa e attempata).

Allora preferisco dirti: "brutta bagascia" (molto più appropriato).






Anna A ha detto:


> e poi ditemi che ho torto quando dico che insonne è un demente.


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Settembre 2008)

x me mignotta nn e' un offesa
centinaia di migliaia di euro (ovviamente esentasse) all'anno
chiamalo insulto


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Settembre 2008)

una volta ho assistito ad una lite tra ragazze in discoteca. Se ne dicevano di tutte i colori: "zoccola, mignotta". Tuttavia si sono saltate addosso quando una ha detto: "cozza" all'altra.

PS: adoro quando 2 belle donne si picchiano. secondo me, se ci fossero i locali di lotta nel fango in Italia mi ci abbonerei.


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Settembre 2008)

le donzelle sono particolarmente sensibili e con la coda di paglia se le si apostrofa col termine "troie" "mignotte" "zoccole" e cosi via....ricordo qualche anno fa la zingarata che facevo nei locali pubblici
urlavo senza riferirmi a nessuna "oh troia ti giri o no!!!" .....e si giravano tutte........


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> le donzelle sono particolarmente sensibili e con la coda di paglia se le si apostrofa col termine "troie" "mignotte" "zoccole" e cosi via....ricordo qualche anno fa la zingarata che facevo nei locali pubblici
> urlavo senza riferirmi a nessuna "oh troia ti giri o no!!!" .....e si giravano tutte........


Apprezzo sempre di più il genere maschile...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps voi vi lamentate che non trovate l'anima gemella


----------



## Sterminator (25 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Apprezzo sempre di più il genere maschile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io mi dissocio...


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ps voi vi lamentate che non trovate l'anima gemella


 mai lamentato
anzi piu vedo certe tipologie di coppie piu sono felice cosi


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io mi dissocio...




























   ma che kompagno sei Stermi...

Ahhhhhhhh tutti uguali 'sti uomini, UFFA.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> le donzelle sono particolarmente sensibili e con la coda di paglia se le si apostrofa col termine "troie" "mignotte" "zoccole" e cosi via....ricordo qualche anno fa la zingarata che facevo nei locali pubblici
> urlavo senza riferirmi a nessuna "oh troia ti giri o no!!!" .....e si giravano tutte........


sinceramente mi sarei girato anch'io per vedere un kazzone simile...

ma tu sei sicuro del fatto tuo...

ok...


----------



## Old Staff (25 Settembre 2008)

*definizioni*

Invitiamo gli utenti a non apostrofatarsi in modo pesante ed inutilmente sgradevole. 
Questo invito é esteso in linea di massima a tutti, e particolarmente a chi potendo benissimo usare altre definizioni ugualmente efficaci ma prive di sottofondo insultante, preferisce trascendere.

I termini "demente", "mignotta" e similari difficilmente possono essere interpretati come parole di normale discussione. Nè possono essere considerati di normale intercalazione.
Questa non é un'ammonizione, solo un cortese invito ad evitare termini che, quasi certamente per reazione, possano poi scatenare altri termini in cui sia ravvisabile l'offesa.
Si ringrazia per la collaborazione.


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sinceramente mi sarei girato anch'io per vedere un kazzone simile...
> 
> ma tu sei sicuro del fatto tuo...
> 
> ok...


 grazie x il kazzone (con la k poi fa molto no global)


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mai lamentato
> anzi piu vedo certe tipologie di coppie piu sono felice cosi


Non sono tutti falsi Ale, prendi queste storie per quello che sono, esperienze. Tutto qui. Hai un sacco di amiche...


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> le donzelle sono particolarmente sensibili e con la coda di paglia se le si apostrofa col termine "troie" "mignotte" "zoccole" e cosi via....ricordo qualche anno fa la zingarata che facevo nei locali pubblici
> urlavo senza riferirmi a nessuna "oh troia ti giri o no!!!" .....e si giravano tutte........


quando si dice "giochi elastici .... "  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























ci si volta per vedere a chi arriva lo schiaffone


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> quando si dice "giochi elastici .... "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 aridajjjje
mi piace essere insultato
maledetta perversione......
specchio riflesso....


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono tutti falsi Ale, prendi queste storie per quello che sono, esperienze. Tutto qui. Hai un sacco di amiche...


 tutte no
molte si


----------



## Sterminator (25 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> grazie x il kazzone (con la k poi fa molto no global)


sei antico, l'etichetta no global e' superata...

comunque era fraterno, ti segnalavo solo che FORSE e' meraviglia mista a curiosita' che spinge a certi comportamenti, mica per forza l'appartenenza alla categoria...


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sei antico, *l'etichetta no global e' superata...*
> 
> comunque era fraterno, ti segnalavo solo che FORSE e' meraviglia mista a curiosita' che spinge a certi comportamenti, mica per forza l'appartenenza alla categoria...




















   superata?


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tutte no
> molte si


Beh dai anche molte non è male.


----------



## brugola (25 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sinceramente mi sarei girato anch'io per vedere un kazzone simile...
> 
> ma tu sei sicuro del fatto tuo...
> 
> ok...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> superata?


eh gia'...

o la vuoi condividere con Tremonti che c'e' arrivato dopo na' ventina d'anni?


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> eh gia'...
> 
> o la vuoi condividere con Tremonti che c'e' arrivato dopo na' ventina d'anni?


Sono un po' fuori dal giro Stermi, sorry...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps ma mo' mi riprendo


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> aridajjjje
> mi piace essere insultato
> maledetta perversione......
> specchio riflesso....

















calcolando che non stai nemmeno troppo lontano da me quindi la frase dovresti conoscerla ... comunque gli smile davano il senso ....... tocca dire che sei permaloso sul serio  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















proprio vero che con i romagnoli non si può parlare


----------



## Sterminator (25 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sono un po' fuori dal giro Stermi, sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma va' distraiti...


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma va' distraiti...


Mi sa che c'hai ragione...


----------



## Sterminator (25 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mi sa che c'hai ragione...


LO SO!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mai lamentato
> anzi piu vedo certe tipologie di coppie piu sono felice cosi


 
fame coacta vulpis alta in vinea
uvam adpetebat summis saliens viribus
quam tangere ut non potuit
discedens ait:

nondum uva matura est, nolo acerbam sumere


----------



## Old carlolibtech (25 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> fame coacta vulpis alta in vinea
> uvam adpetebat summis saliens viribus
> quam tangere ut non potuit
> discedens ait:
> ...


ma che siete tutti romani in sto forum di corna & corna


----------



## Old carlolibtech (25 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ohè manco fossi romeo er re der colosseo .


e chi sarebbe sto tipo ??


----------



## Old carlolibtech (25 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha pure specificato che ci ha la baita in trentino, e che vive da SOLO, tanto per non farci sapere niente di lui...


il problema è che l'unico posto dove andare era al paesello natio

ok


----------



## Sterminator (25 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> e chi sarebbe sto tipo ??


ammazza che brutta infanzia, ao'....


----------



## Old Papero (25 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> e chi sarebbe sto tipo ??


Romeo Er Mejo Gatto der Colosseo


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> e chi sarebbe sto tipo ??


 un burino


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> calcolando che non stai nemmeno troppo lontano da me quindi la frase dovresti conoscerla ... comunque gli smile davano il senso ....... tocca dire che sei permaloso sul serio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eheh
non conosci l'ironia tipica delle nostre parti
com'e che si dice da noi
piutost  che gnit le mej piutost (tradotto piuttosto che niente e' meglio piuttosto)


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> eheh
> non conosci l'ironia tipica delle nostre parti
> com'e che si dice da noi
> piutost  che gnit le mej piutost (tradotto piuttosto che niente e' meglio piuttosto)


ciccio, non ci capiamo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





primo, o sei romagnolo e quindi parli romagnolo o se emiliano e parli bolognese ... che non c'ho bisogno della traduzione  

	
	
		
		
	


	









..... e l'ho sempre vista in faccia tutta la sbandierata autoironia romagnola ..... diventate paonazzi e vi si gonfiano le vene del collo  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























anni e anni di vacanze e week end in loco ...... oltre a qualche parente


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ciccio, non ci capiamo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sono permaloso pero'non darmi del bolognese x favore questo no.......(a proposito ma a bologna ci stanno ancora i bolognesi??? :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche io ho avuto modo di far conoscere l'ospitalita romagnola alle emiliane (non della barilla eh)


----------



## Old geisha (25 Settembre 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ammazza che brutta infanzia, ao'....


quoto........


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non sono permaloso pero'non darmi del bolognese x favore questo no.......(a proposito ma a bologna ci stanno ancora i bolognesi??? :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh si ..... entra in un qualunque bar "sport" e li trovi tutti con le carte in mano ad offendersi a vicenda come ai vecchi tempi  

	
	
		
		
	


	

































e le nonnine al mercato  

	
	
		
		
	


	





vedi che sei un permaloso romagnolo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









sentiamo, per te la romagna dove inizia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





eh, ho presente ho presente ...... ma dimmi che non avevi la camicia aperta fino all'ombelico e il capello laccato


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> oh si ..... entra in un qualunque bar "sport" e li trovi tutti con le carte in mano ad offendersi a vicenda come ai vecchi tempi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 in teoria la romagna inizia dal comprensorio imolese in giu x quanto consideri gli imolesi tarzanelli dei busognesi.......Socmel  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io nei bar sport di Bologna ci sono magari entrato.....ma si parlava una lingua mista Maghreb/Napoletano.....
la camicia aperta fino all'ombelico e il capello laccato purtroppo e' una tendenza di romagnoli trapiantati con sangue meridionale nelle vene....non di romagnoli autentici


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> in teoria la romagna inizia dal comprensorio imolese in giu x quanto consideri gli imolesi tarzanelli dei busognesi.......Socmel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la camicia no che mio zio è un signore, ma il capello tirato nelle vecchie foto ce l'ha eccome  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















sport era tra virgolette, io a sentir loro dirsene di tutti i colori ho imparato il bolognese ... che mamma ai nonni aveva posto il veto  

	
	
		
		
	


	









gli imolesi si offendono se gli si da degli emiliani  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















via, terra di confine insomma


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> e chi sarebbe sto tipo ??


il gatto degli Aristogatti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x me mignotta nn e' un offesa
> centinaia di migliaia di euro (ovviamente esentasse) all'anno
> chiamalo insulto


 Certo l'offesa è per chi usufruisce delle prestazioni di suddette signore ...


----------



## Old carlolibtech (25 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il gatto degli Aristogatti...


ho capito !!!

no dai non sono uno sciupafemmine così

magari
adesso ce nesarebbe bisogno !!!!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Settembre 2008)

Veramente Romeo è un bel personaggio.

Fa il duro, ma si affeziona subito sia a Duchessa che ai suoi micini, e si offre subito come partner stabile. E' Duchessa che in un primo momento lo respinge perché non se la sente di lasciare la sua padrona...!


----------



## Old carlolibtech (25 Settembre 2008)

tornando a un mio post di poco fa

non è che sono uno strafico, anzi
ma noto che "se racconto a una che la moglie ti ha lasciato"

non so ,,,,,,si inteneriscono....si infiermierizzano


con tutto il rispetto per il 99% del sesso femminile (l'1 % è la troia della mia ex signora)


----------



## Old Becco (25 Settembre 2008)

_non so ,,,,,,si inteneriscono....si infiermierizzano_
_------------------_

A me a 52 anni ormai serve la badante, altrochè infermiera. E comunque non mi fido lo stesso.


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> vorrei chiamarti: "brutta mignotta", solo che l'essere mignotta presuppone l'avere un bene di valore commerciabilmente apprezzabile tra le gambe (cosa che non è il tuo caso, essendo tu rugosa e attempata).
> 
> Allora preferisco dirti: "brutta bagascia" (molto più appropriato).


 
sei solo un povero sfigato incarognito con le donne.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> _non so ,,,,,,si inteneriscono....si infiermierizzano_
> _------------------_
> 
> A me a 52 anni ormai serve la badante, altrochè infermiera. E comunque non mi fido lo stesso.


 Veramente qui ho letto di decine di trentenni innamorate perse di cinquantenni...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Settembre 2008)

e tu una povera attempata che cerca di attirare l'attenzione degli uomini con la bocca, ma senza usarla per parlare...

signora Ginocchiaconsunte & Ugola incrostata di materiale fecondativo



Anna A ha detto:


> sei solo un povero sfigato incarognito con le donne.


----------



## Mari' (25 Settembre 2008)

Insonne ma non ti Vergogni di esprimerti/comunicare in questo modo?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e tu una povera attempata che cerca di attirare l'attenzione degli uomini con la bocca, ma senza usarla per parlare...
> 
> signora *Ginocchiaconsunte* & Ugola incrostata di materiale fecondativo


ginocchia consunte?
poca fantasia ragazzo mio, poca fantasia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e tu una povera attempata che cerca di attirare l'attenzione degli uomini con la bocca, ma senza usarla per parlare...
> 
> signora Ginocchiaconsunte & Ugola incrostata di materiale fecondativo


oh Madonnina, insonne, come sei buon umore.
E' sempre un piacere divino leggerti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ginocchia consunte?
> poca fantasia ragazzo mio, poca fantasia


anche perché le ginocchiere esistono da tempo ormai


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh Madonnina, insonne, come sei buon umore.
> E' sempre un piacere divino leggerti.


 
bonasseraaaaaaaaa....io il piacere divino l'ho avuto stasera con un bicchiere di brunello e una fiorentina....dici che vale lo stesso?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche perché le ginocchiere esistono da tempo ormai


 non parlare di ginocchia proprio tu


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> bonasseraaaaaaaaa....io il piacere divino l'ho avuto stasera con un bicchiere di brunello e una fiorentina....dici che vale lo stesso?



hola emma  

	
	
		
		
	


	





sicuramente vale molto di più che leggere ste cose


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non parlare di ginocchia proprio tu




















   come darti torto?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hola emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 chica. toto bien?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> chica. toto bien?


si tira avanti.
tu?


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si tira avanti.
> tu?


si tira avanti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















ti consiglio un mese di vacanza..ne hai bisogno...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si tira avanti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma a te, chi ti ha interpellato? sei fastidioso come un tafano


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma a te, chi ti ha interpellato? sei fastidioso come un tafano


lo so ma manca solo che te ne esci con un bel "non ci sono più le mezze stagioni" e abbiamo fatto tombola


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lo so ma manca solo che te ne esci con un bel "non ci sono più le mezze stagioni" e abbiamo fatto tombola



non sono così banale.









qua una volta era tutta campagna


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e tu una povera attempata che cerca di attirare l'attenzione degli uomini con la bocca, ma senza usarla per parlare...
> 
> signora Ginocchiaconsunte & Ugola incrostata di materiale fecondativo


senti cretino, adesso mi hai rotto bellamente le palle.
se tu sei uno sfigato non sono cazzi miei.
inneggi alla violenza sulle donne e io ti dò del demente perchè penso sul serio che tu lo sia.
hai scritto cose che sono non solo lesive della dignità di ogni donna, ma hai dimostrato una volta di più che certe affermazioni si possono sparare allegramente, perché tanto, dare della mignotta ad una donna che non ti ha mai cagato nemmeno di striscio, come qualsiasi altro uomo qui dentro, ormai pare sport nazionale, tanto è vero che c'è pure chi ci ride su.
fai più che schifo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (25 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non sono così banale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e la nebbia non scende più come negli anni '70....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si tira avanti.
> tu?


 un po' stanca, ma abbastanza bene


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e tu una povera attempata che cerca di attirare l'attenzione degli uomini con la bocca, ma senza usarla per parlare...
> 
> signora Ginocchiaconsunte & Ugola incrostata di materiale fecondativo


Sei impazzito?
Mi sembra davvero fuori luogo e inaccettabile non solo offendere sul piano sessuale una persona, ma reiterare e aggravare l'offesa.


----------



## MK (25 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh Madonnina, insonne, come sei buon umore.
> E' sempre un piacere divino leggerti.


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo l'offesa è per chi usufruisce delle prestazioni di suddette signore ...


 verissimo
e' umiliante andare con una donna a pagamento secondo me


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2008)

*sarebbe vero...*



Alexantro ha detto:


> verissimo
> e' umiliante andare con una donna a pagamento secondo me


 

... peccato sia un'umiliazione talmente diffusa che crea un mercato simile ai bilanci di Stato.
Non voglio fare alcuna illazione, ma ho avuto prova di persone conosciute e che MAI avrei pensato che avessero bisogno di andare a prostitute o comuqnue di pagare una donna... invece..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... peccato sia un'umiliazione talmente diffusa che crea un mercato simile ai bilanci di Stato.
> Non voglio fare alcuna illazione, ma ho avuto prova di persone conosciute e che MAI avrei pensato che avessero bisogno di andare a prostitute o comuqnue di pagare una donna... invece.....
> 
> 
> ...


ognuno e' in cerca di emozioni nuove......o magari quando si ha tutto si cerca di uscire dalla noia
se e' x questo xche calciatori,personaggi famosi e gente di quel ramo si sente spesso che vanno a prostitute quando avrebbero viceversa donne che pagherebbero x stare con loro?????
x il resto non ho niente contro chi va a prostitute (meglio che si sfoghino cosi che andare in giro a stuprare o a molestare donne o ragazze) pero
 non rientra nei miei gusti il sesso a pagamento


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ognuno e' in cerca di emozioni nuove......o magari quando si ha tutto si cerca di uscire dalla noia
> se e' x questo xche calciatori,personaggi famosi e gente di quel ramo si sente spesso che vanno a prostitute quando avrebbero viceversa donne che pagherebbero x stare con loro?????
> x il resto non ho niente contro chi va a prostitute* (meglio che si sfoghino cosi che andare in giro a stuprare o a molestare donne o ragazze)* pero
> non rientra nei miei gusti il sesso a pagamento


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


 cos'ho detto di cosi sconvolgente?


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cos'ho detto di cosi sconvolgente?


Credi davvero che chi si sfoga così sia un potenziale stupratore?


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credi davvero che chi si sfoga così sia un potenziale stupratore?


 assolutamente no
pero se uno ha molto "appetito sessuale" meglio che se lo tolga in quel modo piuttosto che nell'altro


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2008)

*Alexantro*



Alexantro ha detto:


> ognuno e' in cerca di emozioni nuove......o magari quando si ha tutto si cerca di uscire dalla noia
> se e' x questo xche calciatori,personaggi famosi e gente di quel ramo si sente spesso che vanno a prostitute quando avrebbero viceversa donne che pagherebbero x stare con loro?????
> x il resto non ho niente contro chi va a prostitute (meglio che si sfoghino cosi che andare in giro a stuprare o a molestare donne o ragazze) pero
> non rientra nei miei gusti il sesso a pagamento


Questo é uno spaccato della realtà, ma quello che volevo significare é che ci sono tanti modi di pagare.... vedi per me é più"onesta" una professionista che ti chiede cosa vuoi e quanto devi pagare... una transazione insomma.... che chi non ha atteggiamenti mercenari ma ha ben più lucrose richieste. Sai bene che in ogni ambiente si va avanti anche a colpi di sesso... e se ci illudiamo che la quasi totalità di quei rapporti non abbia fini "mercantili" vuol dire che vogliamo essere delle "belle anime" oltre il ragionevole 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . 
Sia chiaro non é un giudizio morale, ma di merito sì perché spesso attraverso il sesso si offrono chances a talune/i e negate ad altri/e, ed grazie a certe prestazioni, chi ha potere infila in ambienti particolari persone che di meritevole hanno solo i 180° che riescono a raggiungere in divaricazione. 
Sinceramente, ho un rispetto assoluto per chi fa il sesso per il sesso...
almeno é una scelta non un climbing sociale.
Bruja


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> assolutamente no
> pero se uno ha molto "appetito sessuale" meglio che se lo tolga in quel modo piuttosto che nell'altro


 
Questo è un discorso da animali.
Chi ha tanto impulso sessuale, farebbe meglio a sfogarlo in maniera sana. Il ricorso alla prosstituzione non è del tutto sano nè appagante, anche se storicamente giustificato ampiamente, lo stupro è reato.


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Questo è un discorso da animali.
> .


 eccheppalle pero'


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> eccheppalle pero'


 
Veramente noiosi lo siete voi. Non è che sia una novità questo atteggiamento da ras arrapati. E che palle dovrebbero dirlo le vostre donne.
Ma è possibile che non sappiate trovarvi una che vi faccia sfogare, provando un legittimo piacere? Senza violenza e senza lucro.
Esiste pure il sesso per il sesso tra adulti e consenzienti..ed è ampiamente diffuso e disponibile, a meno che non si viva in Islam.


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente noiosi lo siete voi. Non è che sia una novità questo atteggiamento da ras arrapati. E che palle dovrebbero dirlo le vostre donne.
> Ma è possibile che non sappiate trovarvi una che vi faccia sfogare, provando un legittimo piacere? Senza violenza e senza lucro.
> Esiste pure il sesso per il sesso tra adulti e consenzienti..ed è ampiamente diffuso e disponibile, a meno che non si viva in Islam.


 vostre?
ras arrapati? ( se mi parli di ras penso ad Abatantuono quando faceva il terrunciello  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
io trovo chi mi da piacere senza violenza e senza lucro
purtroppo c'e chi non trova
amen


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2008)

*aspetta...*



Alexantro ha detto:


> vostre?
> ras arrapati? ( se mi parli di ras penso ad Abatantuono quando faceva il terrunciello
> 
> 
> ...


C'é anche chi, non facendosi tante menate, non si dà la pena di cercare... é più comodo pagare (in quale modo resta da stabilire) ... 
E' la via più certa, per molti, di evitare i "no" e non mettersi in discussione.
Purtroppo non é mai tutto bianco o tutto nero, il grigio impera  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Se tutti la pensassero come te avremmo già risolto alcuni annosi problemi....
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente noiosi lo siete voi. Non è che sia una novità questo atteggiamento da ras arrapati. E che palle dovrebbero dirlo le vostre donne.
> Ma è possibile che non sappiate trovarvi una che vi faccia sfogare, provando un legittimo piacere? Senza violenza e senza lucro.
> Esiste pure il sesso per il sesso tra adulti e consenzienti..ed è ampiamente diffuso e disponibile, a* meno che non si viva in Islam*.


 
e ancora...io ho conosciuto musulmani gentili, carini e rispettosi. E sexy.


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e ancora...io ho conosciuto musulmani gentili, carini e rispettosi. E sexy.


 non c'e dubbio
pero il corano e le sue leggi  parlano chiaro .......


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> *C'é anche chi, non facendosi tante menate, non si dà la pena di cercare... é più comodo pagare (in quale modo resta da stabilire) ... *
> *E' la via più certa, per molti, di evitare i "no" e non mettersi in discussione.*
> Purtroppo non é mai tutto bianco o tutto nero, il grigio impera
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> assolutamente no
> pero se *uno ha molto "appetito sessuale" meglio che se lo tolga in quel modo piuttosto che nell'altro*


Perchè per te hanno molto appetito sessuale? E ci vanno per quello?


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perchè per te hanno molto appetito sessuale? E ci vanno per quello?


 molti si
altri ci vanno x trasgredire
o xche e' piu comodo cosi


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> molti si
> altri ci vanno x trasgredire
> o xche e' piu comodo cosi


Secondo te perchè è più comodo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Secondo te perchè è più comodo?


 diversi motivi
1) sempre disponibili in qualsiasi momento basta pagare
2)disposti a qualsiasi "variabile" basta pagare
3)essendo professioniste sai che non lo vanno a dire in giro


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> diversi motivi
> 1) sempre disponibili in qualsiasi momento basta pagare
> 2)disposti a qualsiasi "variabile" basta pagare
> 3)*essendo professioniste sai che non lo vanno a dire in giro*


 
Scusa ma la 3) non l'ho capita. A dire la verità anche sulla 2) avrei delle perplessità... Sulla 1) concordo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa ma la 3) non l'ho capita. A dire la verità anche sulla 2) avrei delle perplessità... Sulla 1) concordo.


 la 2 diciamo e' x i piu pervertiti.....chi ha richieste particolari sa che pagando con loro si arriva a tutto
la 3 e' x chi ha paura di essere scoperto
chiaro che in situazioni "normali" il rischio che qualcuna parli e lo dica in giro c'e sempre


----------



## Old lulu76 (26 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la 2 diciamo e' x i piu pervertiti.....chi ha richieste particolari sa che pagando con loro si arriva a tutto
> la 3 e' x chi ha paura di essere scoperto
> *chiaro che in situazioni "normali" il rischio che qualcuna parli e lo dica in giro c'e sempre*


basta solo che conosca un'amica di un'amica, tra donne si chiacchiera...e sei nella m.....


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la 2 diciamo e' x i piu pervertiti.....chi ha richieste particolari sa che pagando con loro si arriva a tutto
> la 3 e' x chi ha paura di essere scoperto
> chiaro che *in situazioni "normali" il rischio che qualcuna parli e lo dica in giro c'e sempre*


Ah tipo che la notizia arrivi alla moglie/fidanzata/compagna?


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah tipo che la notizia arrivi alla moglie/fidanzata/compagna?


 esatto


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> esatto


Beh effettivamente non ci avevo mai pensato... Ragiono sempre da single mannaggia...


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Questo è un discorso da animali.
> Perchè, non lo siamo, malgrado tutta la nostra spocchia?
> 
> Chi ha tanto impulso sessuale, farebbe meglio a sfogarlo in maniera sana.
> ...


La prostituzione come viene praticata oggi *E'* stupro!


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

e' stupro chi c'e dietro alla prostituzione
gli sfruttatori che ci speculano sopra e il racket che c'e dietro
questo e' il vero stupro
non di certo chi decide di consumare pagando


----------



## brugola (26 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e' stupro chi c'e dietro alla prostituzione
> gli sfruttatori che ci speculano sopra e il racket che c'e dietro
> questo e' il vero stupro
> non di certo chi decide di consumare pagando


chi consuma pagando sa benissimo cosa  e che metodi si usano per tenere sulla strada una donna


----------



## Old carlolibtech (26 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti cretino, adesso mi hai rotto bellamente le palle.
> se tu sei uno sfigato non sono cazzi miei.
> inneggi alla violenza sulle donne e io ti dò del demente perchè penso sul serio che tu lo sia.
> hai scritto cose che sono non solo lesive della dignità di ogni donna, ma hai dimostrato una volta di più che certe affermazioni si possono sparare allegramente, perché tanto, dare della mignotta ad una donna che non ti ha mai cagato nemmeno di striscio, come qualsiasi altro uomo qui dentro, ormai pare sport nazionale, tanto è vero che c'è pure chi ci ride su.
> fai più che schifo.


certo che in sto forum c'è gente davvero incattivita !!

io sono appena fresco di corna ....eppure mica odio le donne
anzi, se non cifossero sarebbe terribile

sono incazzato con la mia ex signoratroia
ma mica per questo adesso divento gayo !!!!


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2008)

E allora ho ragione io. Vi contraddite, da una parte sembrate giustificare ricorso alla prostituzione e stupro (che insisto non sono la stessa cosa), dicendo che in fondo siamo tutti animali e che ci sono uomini che non ottengono sesso se non a pagamento o con la violenza, poi biasimate sia stupro (ci mancherebbe!!!) e prostituzione...
sarò io che non capisco, ma vpoi non sembrate avere le idee tanto chiare.

PS. Siamo animali...ma così come non uccidiamo per nutrirci(in effetti non siamo più cannibali) non dovremmo più ricorrrere alla violenza per soddisfare certi bisogni essenziali.
Mangiare è essenziale, ma non è considerato lecito il cannibalismo.
Lo stupro e la prostituzione dovrebbero diventare tabù, come il cannibalismo, l'incesto, i sacrifici umani ecc ecc .


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi consuma pagando sa benissimo cosa e che metodi si usano per tenere sulla strada una donna


 Difatti faccio un bel distinguo tra chi non riesce a fare altrimenti e chi se ne frega di chi c'ha sotto.
Distinguiamo tra appetito sessuale represso e perversione maniacale, ad esempio. Questa seconda è una cosa da curare da uno psichiatra.
Ho conosciuto delle ragazze che fanno il mestiere ad alto livello: quelle i clienti se li scelgono, e se non gli vanno li spediscono al mittente, ma la povera senegalese, o romena, o che altro che viene picchiata  e minacciata dal pappone se non porta a casa un tot , rappresenta purtroppo la maggior parte della popolazione di prostitute, e chi ci va non può dire di non saperlo!


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci sono ad esempio persone che per limiti fisici e/o psicologici non ci riescono proprio ad instaurare rapporti con l'altro sesso, eppure sono sia psicologicamente che fisicamente "carichi" di desiderio sessuale. Che fai, li abbatti tutti come cavalli zoppi o li metti in condizione di placare gli istinti? Non propormi il discorso del "bricolage", non basta. E non puoi passargli il "metadone" se non attraverso quello che, se si riuscisse ad essere meno ipocriti, potrebbe essere una professione dignitosa ed onesta.


Concordo con te.





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La prostituzione come viene praticata oggi *E'* stupro!


Si sta attaccando ingiustamente la prostituzione, e non si fa niente o nulla contro quelli che stanno dietro la prostituzione: Papponi, Magnacci e Negrieri.


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti faccio un bel distinguo tra chi non riesce a fare altrimenti e chi se ne frega di chi c'ha sotto.
> Distinguiamo tra appetito sessuale represso e perversione maniacale, ad esempio. Questa seconda è una cosa da curare da uno psichiatra.
> Ho conosciuto delle ragazze che fanno il mestiere ad alto livello: quelle i clienti se li scelgono, e se non gli vanno li spediscono al mittente, *ma la povera senegalese, o romena, o che altro che viene picchiata  e minacciata dal pappone se non porta a casa un tot , rappresenta purtroppo la maggior parte della popolazione di prostitute, e chi ci va non può dire di non saperlo!*


Quello e' schiavismo puro e andrebbe condannato.


----------



## Old giulia (26 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ......
> Ho conosciuto delle ragazze che fanno il mestiere ad alto livello: quelle i clienti se li scelgono, e se non gli vanno li spediscono al mittente,
> 
> ... le escort... un lavoro di facile guadagno, un insulto a madre natura.
> ...


Concordo, povere ragazze... ancor più "poveri" chi ci va...


----------



## brugola (26 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> picchiata e minacciata dal pappone se non porta a casa un tot , rappresenta purtroppo la maggior parte della popolazione di prostitute, *e chi ci va non può dire di non saperlo*!


sono vomitevoli


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E allora ho ragione io. Vi contraddite, da una parte sembrate giustificare ricorso alla prostituzione e stupro (che insisto non sono la stessa cosa),  Rileggi bene!!!!!!
> dicendo che in fondo siamo tutti animali e che ci sono uomini che non ottengono sesso se non a pagamento o con la violenza Rileggi bene!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, poi biasimate sia stupro (ci mancherebbe!!!) e prostituzione...Rileggi bene!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sarò io che non capisco, ma vpoi non sembrate avere le idee tanto chiare.RILEGGI BEEEEEEEENEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Mettere insieme prostituzione e stupro è come mettere insieme un campo di concentramento con un monastero di clausura


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> ... le escort... un lavoro di facile guadagno, un insulto a madre natura.


 Ti giuro che è stata l'unica volta che sono stato tentato (ma ho resistito) di andare a pagamento: bellissime, intelligenti, colte, ironiche, simpatiche, energiche e.... ricche!
Dovevi sentirle parlare del loro lavoro: due ragazze "arrivate" e serene!
Dov'è l'insulto alla natura?
Non sono un santo: ho resistito perchè non mi bastava uno stipendio e comunque ho........ avevo una moglie che non mi faceva mancare nulla nemmeno in quel senso.
Ora mi girano un po' e balle, ad essere sincero!


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2008)

*mah*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti giuro che è stata l'unica volta che sono stato tentato (ma ho resistito) di andare a pagamento: bellissime, intelligenti, colte, ironiche, simpatiche, energiche e.... ricche!
> Dovevi sentirle parlare del loro lavoro: due ragazze "arrivate" e serene!
> Dov'è l'insulto alla natura?
> Non sono un santo: ho resistito perchè non mi bastava uno stipendio e comunque ho........ avevo una moglie che non mi faceva mancare nulla nemmeno in quel senso.
> Ora mi girano un po' e balle, ad essere sincero!


Scusa ma se per te essere bellissime, intelligenti, colte, simpatiche energiche. ironiche e arrivate "serene" immagino al gruzzolo, resta un traguardo, credo che si siano accontentate parecchio.... ma io dico sempre che ci si fa bastare quel che ci basta. 
Detto fuori dai denti, con quelle potenzialità fare le mercenarie é un buttare nel cerso i doni della natura... poi ognuno la vede come meglio crede... c'é la libertà di pensiero. 
Non é infatti un insulto alla natura ma all'intelligenza ed all'autostima quel che sono.... alla fine, pensaci bene, quello che hanno ottenuto lo hanno avuto sempre divaricando le gambe come qualunque mercenaria..... e trascurando l'altro ben di Dio che esibivano agli altri solo come specchietto per le allodole!!!
Io le compiangerei per lo spreco, nonostante gli incassi...
Bruja


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mettere insieme prostituzione e stupro è come mettere insieme un campo di concentramento con un monastero di clausura


Non ci penso proprio a diventare vegetariana. Mi dispiace.
Continuo a non capire quello che dici. Ma può essere un limite personale, per carità...
Sui tabù e la lor evoluzione, non la penso esattamente come te...ma non è essenziale pensarla allo stesso modo. Non credo che stupro e sesso a pagamento siano paragonabili.
Al contrario. E' certo che nascono entrambi dal terribile equivoco che il sesso femminile  (ma il sesso in genere non solo femminile)sia una cosa, da prendere con la forza o comprare. Nascono, secondo una personalissima opinione, da una profonda mancanza di rispetto per l'altro e da una incapacità di relazionarsi in maniera sana con il sesso.
Ma ripeto. E'la mia opinione, come la tua non discutibile, e non offensiva.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ci penso proprio a diventare vegetariana. Mi dispiace.
> Continuo a non capire quello che dici. Ma può essere un limite personale, per carità...
> Sui tabù e la lor evoluzione, non la penso esattamente come te...ma non è essenziale pensarla allo stesso modo. Non credo che stupro e sesso a pagamento siano paragonabili.
> Al contrario. E' certo che nascono entrambi dal terribile equivoco che il sesso femminile (ma il sesso in genere non solo femminile)sia una cosa, da prendere con la forza o comprare. Nascono, secondo una personalissima opinione, da una profonda mancanza di rispetto per l'altro e da una incapacità di relazionarsi in maniera sana con il sesso.
> Ma ripeto. E'la mia opinione, come la tua non discutibile, e non offensiva.


 Mai mi riterrò offeso da uno scambio di opinioni, per carità.
Continui a mettere insieme il *libero *scambio commerciale  di prestazioni sessuali  e la violenza. Sbagli di grosso: non centrano proprio niente uno con l'altro.


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mai mi riterrò offeso da uno scambio di opinioni, per carità.
> Continui a mettere insieme il *libero *scambio commerciale di prestazioni sessuali e la violenza. Sbagli di grosso: non centrano proprio niente uno con l'altro.


No. Non li accomuno. qualche post fa qualcuno li ha citati insieme...da qui l'equivoco.


----------



## Iris (26 Settembre 2008)

Hai detto libero scambio? ma se tu hai detto che ,la prostituzione di oggi è stupro...


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ti giuro che è stata l'unica volta che sono stato tentato (ma ho resistito) di andare a pagamento: *bellissime, intelligenti, colte, ironiche, simpatiche, energiche e.... ricche*!
> Dovevi sentirle parlare del loro lavoro: due ragazze "arrivate" e serene!
> Dov'è l'insulto alla natura?
> Non sono un santo: ho resistito perchè non mi bastava uno stipendio e comunque ho........ avevo una moglie che non mi faceva mancare nulla nemmeno in quel senso.
> Ora mi girano un po' e balle, ad essere sincero!


hai dimenticato fattissime.
e adesso dirai di no che tu sei sicuro che non si fanno di coca per non sentire lo schifo dentro.


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai dimenticato fattissime.
> e adesso dirai di no che tu sei sicuro che non si fanno di coca per non sentire lo schifo dentro.


Infatti. Triste ma è così.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai dimenticato fattissime.
> e adesso dirai di no che tu sei sicuro che non si fanno di coca per non sentire lo schifo dentro.


 Si tratta di una conoscenza casuale di più di vent'anni fa. Abbiamo chiacchierato con altri amici per un giorno intero, e non si è mai parlato di quell'argomento. Non mi pronuncio, anche se penso pure io che sia probabile, dati gli ambienti....
Lapo docet


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

*La droga*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti. Triste ma è così.


Vabbe' ma questa gira in tutti gli ambienti anche nel mondo della moda tra le top model, nel cinema ... perfino in politica


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si tratta di una conoscenza casuale di più di vent'anni fa. Abbiamo chiacchierato con altri amici per un giorno intero, e non si è mai parlato di quell'argomento. Non mi pronuncio, anche se penso pure io che sia probabile, dati gli ambienti....
> Lapo docet


ma mica solo lapo... pensa al deputato mele e alla figura di merda che ha fatto con la escort cappottata perché ne aveva pippata troppa.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe' ma questa gira in tutti gli ambienti anche nel mondo della moda tra le top model, nel cinema ... perfino in politica


appunto...e sono quelli gli ambienti delle escort. alta finanza, sportivi, moda e cinema.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma mica solo lapo... pensa al deputato mele e alla figura di merda che ha fatto con la escort cappottata perché ne aveva pippata troppa.


 Comunque ragazze, se parlate di abbrutimento per il lavoro, dovreste vedere in certe fabbriche, in certi cantieri come vivono. Non so se  sia davvero meglio che darla via, e darla via rende mooooolto di più


----------



## La Lupa (26 Settembre 2008)

Io non se dire o non dire...


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma mica solo lapo... pensa al deputato mele e alla figura di merda che ha fatto con la escort cappottata perché ne aveva pippata troppa.


se non sbaglio c'e' anche un processo contro di lui per omissione di soccorso


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Comunque ragazze, se parlate di abbrutimento per il lavoro, dovreste vedere in certe fabbriche, in certi cantieri come vivono. Non so se sia davvero meglio che darla via, e darla via rende mooooolto di più


e certo, non c'è paragone fra i 1000 ero al mese di una metalmeccanica e i 1000 euro a sera di una escort, ma forse la metalmeccanica va casa contenta dopo il lavoro, lavandosi di dosso il grasso, mentre la escort per quanto si lavi, non riuscirà mai a togliersi il fango che ha dentro, perchè darla per soldi fa ancora più male che darla ad un bastardo per amore.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> se non sbaglio c'e' anche un processo contro di lui per omissione di soccorso


a dire il vero ha fatto chiamare il 118 dalla amica della escort per non finire lui nei guai... peccato che ci è finito lo stesso..


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a dire il vero ha fatto chiamare il 118 dalla amica della escort per non finire lui nei guai... peccato che ci è finito lo stesso..


che merda di uomo, pensa che la moglie era in attesa di dargli un figlio a quello stronzone.


----------



## La Lupa (26 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Comunque ragazze, se parlate di abbrutimento per il lavoro, dovreste vedere in certe fabbriche, in certi cantieri come vivono. Non so se sia davvero meglio che darla via, e darla via rende mooooolto di più


A ecco.

Menomale.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e tu una povera attempata che cerca di attirare l'attenzione degli uomini con la bocca, ma senza usarla per parlare...
> 
> signora Ginocchiaconsunte & Ugola incrostata di materiale fecondativo


Veramente,  a volte sei disgustoso.
Come cazzo ti vengono poi sa la Madonna...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Veramente, a volte sei disgustoso.
> Come cazzo ti vengono poi sa la Madonna...


ha studiato mica per niente


----------



## Old latriglia (26 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ha studiato mica per niente


l'orgoglio di mammà sua ..........


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

come direbbe Costanzo
Bbbbbboniiii!
stateve Bbbbboniiiii
Consigli x gli acquisti


----------



## Old alesera (26 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e certo, non c'è paragone fra i 1000 ero al mese di una metalmeccanica e i 1000 euro a sera di una escort, ma forse la metalmeccanica va casa contenta dopo il lavoro, lavandosi di dosso il grasso, mentre la escort per quanto si lavi, non riuscirà mai a togliersi il fango che ha dentro, perchè darla per soldi fa ancora più male che darla ad un bastardo per amore.



non credo che per una escort sia un problema e le faccia male....male di cosa? se si fanno determinate azioni evidentemente stannoo bene così. e poi 1000 euro a sera è ben diverso dal battere i marciapiedi...loro si che fanno una vita di merda, le escort sono fortunate e penso che al giorno d'oggi se lo tengano ben stretto....il lavoro


----------



## Old alesera (26 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai dimenticato fattissime.
> e adesso dirai di no che tu sei sicuro che non si fanno di coca per non sentire lo schifo dentro.


ma ti chiedo.....i politici lo sentono? in genrale chi campa di odio lo sente?

non farti illusioni


----------



## Old Angel (26 Settembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> non credo che per una escort sia un problema e le faccia male....male di cosa? se si fanno determinate azioni evidentemente stannoo bene così. e poi *1000 euro a sera* è ben diverso dal battere i marciapiedi...loro si che fanno una vita di merda, le escort sono fortunate e penso che al giorno d'oggi se lo tengano ben stretto....il lavoro


Vista la carenza di lavoro ci sono anche gli Escort


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e certo, non c'è paragone fra i 1000 ero al mese di una metalmeccanica e i 1000 euro a sera di una escort, ma forse la metalmeccanica va casa contenta dopo il lavoro, lavandosi di dosso il grasso, mentre la escort per quanto si lavi, non riuscirà mai a togliersi il fango che ha dentro, perchè darla per soldi fa ancora più male che darla ad un bastardo per amore.


 Guarda ragazza mia che sto parlando di ambienti di lavoro che non sono gli stabilimenti modello dove la 626 è praticata più del corano in iran, ma di laboratori fatiscenti e malsani dove oggi come oggi MIGLIAIA di uomini e donne lavorano per un tozzo di pane e rischiano come se non più degli operai della famosa "Eternit"! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Tu lavori in ufficio, vero?


----------



## La Lupa (26 Settembre 2008)

Ve la butto lì... ma... scusate eh... e quelle che la danno gratis?

Voglio dire... perchè non sfruttare le proprie inclinazioni personali?

Dovrebbe forse un pittore non dipingere a pagamento?

o un cantante non farsi pagare da chi lo vuole ascoltare?

La puttanaggine a mio avviso è una caratteristica.
Come essere biondi.

Tant'è che appunto, c'è chi lo fa gratis.

Non vedo perchè criminalizzare chi trae profitto da ciò che gli è più congeniale.

Poi lo so anche io... i papponi, gli sfruttatori, l'africa, bla bla...
Lo so anche io.

Ma in astratto, non trovo differenze rilevanti tra un calciatore e una puttana.
Uno vende i suoi polpacci, l'altra la sua gnocca.

Io davvero non ho mai capito perchè non sia accettabile.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ve la butto lì... ma... scusate eh... e quelle che la danno gratis?
> 
> Voglio dire... perchè non sfruttare le proprie inclinazioni personali?
> 
> ...


se è una libera scelta è accettabilissima infatti.
Mi fa pena chi ne usufruisce ma questa è un'altra storia..


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ve la butto lì... ma... scusate eh... e quelle che la danno gratis?
> 
> Voglio dire... perchè non sfruttare le proprie inclinazioni personali?
> 
> ...


Costruirò un piccolo altarino qui in ufficio, e ci metterò una copia del tuo avatar. Ogni mattina un bastoncino d'incenso ed un pensiero, condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




     per te.
Grande!


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2008)

eppure la differenza tra un calciatore e una prostituta non sta certo nel pezzo di carne offerto alla vendita
ma in quel concetto tanto soggettivo e gonfio di sfumature che si chiama dignità.
di chi vende e di chi compra


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non c'e dubbio
> pero il corano e le sue leggi parlano chiaro .......


Dubito che ci siano molti cristiani che hanno letto la Bibbia ....puoi immaginare come ho fiducia che tu conosca in modo approfondito il Corano.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure la differenza tra un calciatore e una prostituta non sta certo nel pezzo di carne offerto alla vendita
> ma in quel concetto tanto *soggettivo* e gonfio di sfumature che si chiama dignità.
> di chi vende e di chi compra


 Ragaziiii!. Ma vogliamo capirla che la maggior parte delle nostre "indignazioni" sono di origine prettamente culturale e nulla in realtà hanno a che fare con il vero valore delle cose?


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Comunque ragazze, se parlate di abbrutimento per il lavoro, dovreste vedere in certe fabbriche, in certi cantieri come vivono. Non so se sia davvero meglio che darla via, e darla via rende mooooolto di più


 Lo diceva anche Nell Kimball, l'autrice di "Memorie di una maitresse americana". Molto meglio fare la vita in un bordello di lusso che morire giovane in campagna, distrutta da un'esistenza di merda...


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ragaziiii!. Ma vogliamo capirla che la maggior parte delle nostre "indignazioni" sono di origine prettamente culturale e nulla in realtà hanno a che fare con il vero valore delle cose?


 comprendi bene che anche quello che affermi tu ha la stessa identica lettura
soggettiva.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Ci sono ad esempio persone che per limiti fisici e/o psicologici non ci riescono proprio ad instaurare rapporti con l'altro sesso, eppure sono sia psicologicamente che fisicamente "carichi" di desiderio sessuale. Che fai, li abbatti tutti come cavalli zoppi o li metti in condizione di placare gli istinti? Non propormi il discorso del "bricolage", non basta. E non puoi passargli il "metadone" se non attraverso quello che, se si riuscisse ad essere meno ipocriti, potrebbe essere una professione dignitosa ed onesta.*
> La prostituzione come viene praticata oggi *E'* stupro!


Questa cosa l'ho sempre trovata ridicola ed estremamente ipocrita (termine che uso davvero raramente) come se la prostituzione fosse un servizio sociale per handicappati di qualsiasi tipo ...vista la diffusione il problema dell'assistenza sociale sarebbe davvero grave!
Che poi si intende dire che chi usufruisce di prostitute abbia handicap di tipo sessuale, affettivo, sociale o della personalità ecc ...posso pure concordare


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

*la butto li*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa cosa l'ho sempre trovata ridicola ed estremamente ipocrita (termine che uso davvero raramente) come se la prostituzione fosse un servizio sociale per handiccappati di qualsiasi tipo ...vista la diffusione il problema dell'assistenza sociale sarebbe davvero grave!
> Che poi si intende dire che chi usufruisce di prostitute abbia handicap di tipo sessuale, affettivo, sociale o della personalità ecc ...posso pure concordare



a mio parere e' un servizio/assistenza che dovrebbe passarla la cassa mutua.


----------



## Nobody (26 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> a mio parere e' *un servizio/assistenza che dovrebbe passarla la cassa mutua*.


In Danimarca, in certe case di riposo, lo fa.


----------



## Old giulia (26 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e certo, non c'è paragone fra i 1000 ero al mese di una metalmeccanica e i 1000 euro a sera di una escort, ma forse la metalmeccanica va casa contenta dopo il lavoro, lavandosi di dosso il grasso, mentre la escort per quanto si lavi, non riuscirà mai a togliersi il fango che ha dentro, perchè darla per soldi fa ancora più male che darla ad un bastardo per amore.


Hai ragione Anna...


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In Danimarca, in certe case di riposo, lo fa.


VIVA la Danimarca allora!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ve la butto lì... ma... scusate eh... e quelle che la danno gratis?
> 
> Voglio dire... perchè non sfruttare le proprie inclinazioni personali?
> 
> ...


 Io non credo a tutta questa puttanaggine ...perché anche in chi la dà gratis a destra e a manca c'è un fondo di disperazione.
Comunque si parlava male di chi ne usufruisce non di chi offre le sue prestazioni.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> comprendi bene che anche quello che affermi tu ha la stessa identica lettura
> soggettiva.


 Salvo il fatto che io dico che ognuno può fare quello che vuole senza doversi sentire sporco in alcun modo, mentre invece chi si scandalizza pretende di buttare lo sporco sotto il tappeto con un semplice "divieto" basato su un fattore "morale" che trova le sue radici nella cultura, nel nostro caso, cristiana (ricordiamoci comunque che l'Islam ha le stesse radici), e lasciando spazio a giudizi ed epiteti quali "peccatore" e "puttana".
Nella religione cristiana esiste il peccato di gola: perchè non esiste il peccato di....pasticceria?


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa cosa l'ho sempre trovata ridicola ed estremamente ipocrita (termine che uso davvero raramente) come se la prostituzione fosse un servizio sociale per handicappati di qualsiasi tipo ...vista la diffusione il problema dell'assistenza sociale sarebbe davvero grave!
> Che poi si intende dire che chi usufruisce di prostitute abbia handicap di tipo sessuale, affettivo, sociale o della personalità ecc ...posso pure concordare


 E allora abbattiamoli come cavalli zoppi!
Certo non puoi portare a spasso uno arrapato sentendoti "grande" come se stessi spingendo la carrozzina di un disabile, per cui Sterminio!


----------



## Nordica (26 Settembre 2008)

Ogni uno di noi deve fare quello che vuole, ma se possibile senza recare danni altrui!

per questo non sono dacordo sui escort!
ce sempre una moglie a casa!
direte, ma e lui che vuole andarci!
si, avete ragione, ma se non ci fosse cosi facile sarebbe meglio!
se il maritino dovrebbe uscire, incontrare una, fargli il filo, sarebbe più lunga e difficile! e magari non ci riesce nemmeno! 
troppo facile pagare!


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Salvo il fatto che io dico che ognuno può fare quello che vuole senza doversi sentire sporco in alcun modo, mentre invece chi si scandalizza pretende di buttare lo sporco sotto il tappeto con un semplice "divieto" basato su un fattore "morale" che trova le sue radici nella cultura, nel nostro caso, cristiana (ricordiamoci comunque che l'Islam ha le stesse radici), e lasciando spazio a giudizi ed epiteti quali "peccatore" e "puttana".
> Nella religione cristiana esiste il peccato di gola: perchè non esiste il peccato di....pasticceria?


 parlando con me devi limitarti alle mie idee.
non lo farei perché sentirei lesa la mia dignità ma certo non lo proibirei a chi sente il contrario
sulla religione chiedi a giobbe in quanto la sottoscritta è atea.
per quanto riguarda il nome puttana o meretrice non sono le parole che fanno la differenza


----------



## La Lupa (26 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se è una libera scelta è accettabilissima infatti.
> Mi fa pena chi ne usufruisce ma questa è un'altra storia..


Ma guarda... penso che quella di provar pena per chi va puttane sia una fisima molto femminile...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque... io rivendico la possibilità di darla dietro congruo compenso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Salvo il fatto che io dico che ognuno può fare quello che vuole senza doversi sentire sporco in alcun modo, mentre invece chi si scandalizza pretende di buttare lo sporco sotto il tappeto con un semplice "divieto" basato su un fattore "morale" che trova le sue radici nella cultura, nel nostro caso, cristiana (ricordiamoci comunque che l'Islam ha le stesse radici), e lasciando spazio a giudizi ed epiteti quali "peccatore" e "puttana".
> Nella religione cristiana esiste il peccato di gola: perchè non esiste il peccato di....pasticceria?


Hai voluto concludere con un'affermazione definitiva?
Prima di tutto dovresti rileggere tutti gli interventi e nessuno ha parlato di divieti, di morale (che comunque non è una parolaccia, ma significa seguire regole di comportamento e regole ne abbiamo tutti...), né tanto meno di peccatori.
Non mi pare che in questo confronto sia intervenuta la Carfagna (che in effetti si preoccupa solo di decoro e di creare la possibilità di creare occasioni di guadagni legali a spese del corpo delle persone e in effetti questo non è peggio di altri modi di sfruttamento che rientrano nella stessa idielogia...) e che nessuno abbia proposto nessun intervento. Mi sembra piuttosto che sia stato principalmente posto il problema dei clienti e dei loro problemi che li portano a cercare quel tipo di prestazioni.


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Ogni uno di noi deve fare quello che vuole, ma se possibile senza recare danni altrui!
> 
> per questo non sono dacordo sui escort!
> ce sempre una moglie a casa!
> ...


 allora senza automobili meno incidenti stradali
senza alcool meno sbronzi
senza sigarette meno fumatori
senza droga meno tossici
e cosi via......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> a mio parere e' un servizio/assistenza che dovrebbe passarla la cassa mutua.


Mi sembrerebbe aberrante che per andare incontro a esigenze, vere o presunte, di una categoria di persone lo Stato trovasse legittimo l'utilizzo sessuale di altre.



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E allora abbattiamoli come cavalli zoppi!
> Certo non puoi portare a spasso uno arrapato sentendoti "grande" come se stessi spingendo la carrozzina di un disabile, per cui Sterminio!


Ripeto che l'arrapamento dei disabili è un argomento risibile per giustificare la diffusione delle prostituzione.
In realtà i problemi dei disabili son ben altri e principalmente quello di vedersi impedita una socialità che possa comprendere anche l'affettività e la sessualità cose che non si risolvono offrendo sesso e basta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma guarda... penso che quella di provar pena per chi va puttane sia una fisima molto femminile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ho già detto più volte che certa disponibilità gratuita mi stupisce in quanto non solo ci si svende sentimentalmente, ma ci si dimentica di avere almeno un valore di mercato.


Però ogni "tolleranza" funziona in astratto, nel concreto se una figlia, nipote o amica mi comunicasse tale decisione ne sarei sconvolta.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma guarda... penso che quella di provar pena per chi va puttane sia una fisima molto femminile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E io ti straquoto...


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembrerebbe aberrante che per andare incontro a esigenze, vere o presunte, di una categoria di persone lo Stato trovasse legittimo l'utilizzo sessuale di altre.
> 
> 
> Ripeto che l'arrapamento dei disabili è un argomento risibile per giustificare la diffusione delle prostituzione.
> In realtà i problemi dei disabili son ben altri e principalmente quello di vedersi impedita una socialità che possa comprendere anche l'affettività e la sessualità cose che non si risolvono offrendo sesso e basta.


 Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.
Oppure anche: 
Oh! De coccio eh?!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho già detto più volte che certa disponibilità gratuita mi stupisce in quanto non solo ci si svende sentimentalmente, ma ci si dimentica di avere almeno un valore di mercato.
> 
> 
> *Però ogni "tolleranza" funziona in astratto, nel concreto se una figlia, nipote o amica mi comunicasse tale decisione ne sarei sconvolta*.



Io pure, perche' non fa per me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.
> Oppure anche:
> Oh! De coccio eh?!


 Stai facendo autocritica?


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

Dico solo una cosa: ormai molti uomini si aspettano che una donna, una qualsiasi donna, vada con loro:

- senza impegno
- senza rivendicazioni
- senza tenerezza
- senza doni, attenzioni etc.
- e non rompa quando loro si stufano.

Ma ben venga il FARSI PAGARE, almeno!!!


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembrerebbe aberrante che per andare incontro a esigenze, vere o presunte, di una categoria di persone lo Stato trovasse legittimo l'utilizzo sessuale di altre.
> 
> 
> Ripeto che l'arrapamento dei disabili è un argomento risibile per giustificare la diffusione delle prostituzione.
> In realtà i problemi dei disabili son ben altri e principalmente quello di vedersi impedita una socialità che possa comprendere anche l'affettività e la sessualità cose che non si risolvono offrendo sesso e basta.


1) Persa ci sono persone/uomini e pure donne che solo una/un professionista li/le accetterebbe.


2) c'e gente che vuole/cerca solo sesso.


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Dico solo una cosa: ormai molti uomini si aspettano che una donna, una qualsiasi donna, vada con loro:
> 
> - senza impegno
> - senza rivendicazioni
> ...


 giusto
basta che mi facciano la fattura pero'.......


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho già detto più volte che certa disponibilità gratuita mi stupisce in quanto non solo ci si svende sentimentalmente, ma ci si dimentica di avere almeno un valore di mercato.
> 
> 
> * Però ogni "tolleranza" funziona in astratto, nel concreto se una figlia, nipote o amica mi comunicasse tale decisione ne sarei sconvolta.*


Ovviamente, e' naturale ... mica sono grandiose ispirazioni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> 1) Persa ci sono persone/uomini e pure donne che solo una/un professionista li/le accetterebbe.
> 
> 
> 2) c'e gente che vuole/cerca solo sesso.


Quelle persone hanno ben altri problemi di uno sfogo sessuale e hanno esigenze sentimentali che il sesso a pagamento non farebbe che acuire.
E' aberrante pensare che un servizio sociale possa usare la prostituzione
Mi spiace per chi cerca solo sesso.


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> giusto
> basta che mi facciano la fattura pero'.......


furbacchione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ovviamente, e' naturale ... mica sono grandiose ispirazioni


Ben per questo il proclamato rispetto per chi esercita la prostituzione mi suona un po' razzista o classiste  come se fosse accettabile certo ....per le altre...


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quelle persone hanno ben altri problemi di uno sfogo sessuale e hanno esigenze sentimentali che il sesso a pagamento non farebbe che acuire.
> E' aberrante pensare che un servizio sociale possa usare la prostituzione
> Mi spiace per chi cerca solo sesso.


Hai letto MM, la Danimarca da questo servizio.


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ben per questo il proclamato rispetto per chi esercita la prostituzione mi suona un po' razzista o classiste  come se fosse accettabile certo ....per le altre...


Niente affatto Persa, per me tutti devono evere la liberta' di scegliersi la vita che vogliono ... solo perche' io non lo farei, non limito agli altri di poterlo fare ... dove leggi il razzismo in cio' che scrivo.


----------



## La Lupa (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho già detto più volte che certa disponibilità gratuita mi stupisce in quanto non solo ci si svende sentimentalmente, ma ci si dimentica di avere almeno un valore di mercato.
> 
> 
> Però ogni "tolleranza" funziona in astratto, nel concreto se una figlia, nipote o amica mi comunicasse tale decisione ne sarei sconvolta.


E vabbè! Grazie!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque... le donne quando parlano delle altre donne che la vendono usano sempre termini come: dignità, tristezza, umiliazione, ecc... ecc...

Non ho mai capito se alla base ci sia una sorta di invidia di non essere abbastanza disinibite da arrivare a venderla, o se proprio lo pensano davvero.

Il bau bau non è mai così brutto come lo si dipinge, in fondo.


NB: massimo rispetto per le sorelle obbligate e sfruttate.

Ma... nella mia città, che vanta secolare e profonda esperienza in fatto di puttane... ne abbiamo viste di ogni.
Ci sono le "sorelle" a cui dare solidarietà e sostegno (don Gallo ci insegna); le africane, credetemi, stringono il cuore e poi ci sono... le puttane.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Niente affatto Persa, per me tutti devono evere la liberta' di scegliersi la vita che vogliono ... solo perche' io non lo farei, non limito agli altri di poterlo fare ... dove leggi il razzismo in cio' che scrivo.


Non limito la libertà di nessuno.
Però il considerare accettabile per altre quello che non si considererebbe accettabile per sè o per chiunque altra consideriamo nostra pari è un po' classista...


----------



## Old carlolibtech (26 Settembre 2008)

certo che ggi avete proprio "svaccato"


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E vabbè! Grazie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei seria?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Settembre 2008)

Anche in Olanda la fattura della prostituta viene risarcita dall'assicurazione nel caso di persona disabile o anziana... 
Ma la cultura di base e' totalmente diversa da quella Italiana, la situazione economica e' completamente diversa.

Magari qua hanno la sc****a gratis pero' schiattano in solitudine senza affetto e senza famiglia... che culo!


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non limito la libertà di nessuno.
> Però il considerare accettabile per altre quello che non si considererebbe accettabile per sè o per chiunque altra consideriamo nostra pari è un po' classista...


IO ho il Massimo rispetto per le prostitute, so/capisco che non e' un lavoro/professione facile/semplice ... bisogna esserci portate.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> certo che ggi avete proprio "svaccato"



Hai ragione... sarebbe bene che qualcuno spostasse i post non attinenti creando un altro thread...

Pero' Carlolibtech sappi che son cose che capitano


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> IO ho il Massimo rispetto per le prostitute, so/capisco che non e' un lavoro/professione facile/semplice ... bisogna esserci portate.


 ne hai facoltà
io invece ho il massimo rispetto per quelle donne che si spaccano la schiena per due lire.giusto perché non sono abbastanza capaci o disinibite


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne hai facoltà
> io invece ho il massimo rispetto per quelle donne che si spaccano la schiena per due lire.giusto perché non sono abbastanza capaci o disinibite


IDEM, l'una non esclude l'altra.


----------



## Nordica (26 Settembre 2008)

*lettrice*

please go back and read my answer! 

I don't want to be in a fight with you!

Maybe you did misunderstood!


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> IDEM, l'una non esclude l'altra.


in qualche caso la esclude, eccome


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne hai facoltà
> io invece ho il massimo rispetto per quelle donne che si spaccano la schiena per due lire.giusto perché non sono abbastanza capaci o disinibite


Io ho il massimo (bleh*) rispetto per entrambe le categorie, ma mentre se un'amica fa o ha fatto o dovesse capitare a me stessa di fare lavori faticosi, umili e sottopagati mi dispiacerebbe, se una donna a me vicina dovesse comunicarmi di essersi prostituita ne sarei proprio sconvolta perché la ritengo una cosa che influisce nell'intimità e nel profondo di una persona.
Ovvio che non si può escluder nulla nanche per sè stesse perché non si possono prevedere le sventure della vita ...ma la non esclusione non comporta l'accettazione di una condizione di vita che anche ad alti livelli mi suscita una profonda compassione (e in questo vi è partecipazione e non superiorità) così come provo pena, mista talvolta a disprezzo per la clintela.
Per esemplificare Mele mi ha fatto profondo schifo e lo disprezzo come uomo (sorvoliamo come politico), le ragazze che erano con lui mi hanno fatto una tristezza infinita.


*riferito al nome proprio...bleh


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non credo a tutta questa puttanaggine ...*perché anche in chi la dà gratis a destra e a manca c'è un fondo di disperazione.*
> Comunque si parlava male di chi ne usufruisce non di chi offre le sue prestazioni.


Addirittura?


----------



## Nordica (26 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> allora senza automobili meno incidenti stradali
> senza alcool meno sbronzi
> senza sigarette meno fumatori
> senza droga meno tossici
> e cosi via......


 
e un utopia!

ma perché no!!!!!!

a me non serve la macchina, l'alcool, la droga!

magari na sigaretta mela faccio ogni tanto, ma se non ce, pazienza!!!


----------



## La Lupa (26 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei seria?


Beh... sì... nella media, insomma.





Minerva ha detto:


> io invece ho il massimo rispetto per quelle donne che si spaccano la schiena per due lire.giusto perché non sono abbastanza capaci o disinibite


Anche io. Ne ho di più che per le prostitute, forse.

Ma *non ho* il massimo *disprezzo* per chi si spacca la gnocca per due lire giusto perchè è abbastanza capace e disinibita per farlo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Beh... sì... nella media, insomma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neanch'io
solo per alcune

capace e disinibita poi....immagino che ai due aggettivi diamo significati diversi


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Beh... sì... nella media, insomma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non entro nel merito (thread troppo lungo) ma quelle che lo fanno per due lire non credo siano prostitute ma persone ridotte in schiavitù nell'indifferenza generale. Le vere prostitute per autonoma scelta non lo fanno per due lire e nemmeno se la "spaccano" (scusate per l'immagine "pulp"  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  .


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma guarda... penso che quella di provar pena per chi va puttane sia una fisima molto femminile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma guarda. io invece penso che tutta sta comprensione e appoggio a chi la da' via come il pane invece che sbattersi in altri modi per portare a casa la pagnotta sia di un'ipocrisia ma di un'  ipocrisia falsa da farmi quasi incazzare.
Il tuo commento mi sembra un insulto alle donne che s'incazzano per chi sfrutta altre donne e lo trovo cos' fuori luogo e inutile che non ti dico.

e tu rivendica un po' questa possibilità.

Non sei affatto sola in questa rivendicazione viste le cifre


----------



## Old carlolibtech (29 Settembre 2008)

io aspettavo consigli
e mi sono trovato invischiato in sta faida fra di VOI

bho


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> io aspettavo consigli
> e mi sono trovato invischiato in sta faida fra di VOI
> 
> bho


emh, scusa, ma che genere di consiglio cerchi?
sai tutto e vuoi salvare il matrimonio, a questo modo, semplicemente resta in casa e continua come prima  

	
	
		
		
	


	





non vuoi nemmeno sbatterla fuori casa per qualche mese a vedere se capisce un attimo qualcosa di nuovo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Settembre 2008)

consiglio definitivo?
resta fuori di casa e falla piangere.....


----------



## Nordica (29 Settembre 2008)

qui ti puoi sfoggare, ma quello che devi fare lo sai solo tu!

ciao ....


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> consiglio definitivo?
> resta fuori di casa e falla piangere.....


è già uscito? ... me l'ero perso il particolare ... ma sbatter lei fuori di casa?


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> è già uscito? ... me l'ero perso il particolare ... ma sbatter lei fuori di casa?


 se ci sono figli nel mezzo e' complicato
un conto e' lui che se ne va e ai bambini magari dice che e' fuori x lavoro
un altro e' cacciare la moglie coi bimbi che rimangono col padre (i bambini sono piu sensibili alla mancanza della madre in genere) o cacciare moglie e di conseguenza farsi portare appresso anche i figli...li' e' problematico alquanto spiegare ai bambini xche devono andarsene di casa


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se ci sono figli nel mezzo e' complicato
> un conto e' lui che se ne va e ai bambini magari dice che e' fuori x lavoro
> un altro e' cacciare la moglie coi bimbi che rimangono col padre (i bambini sono piu sensibili alla mancanza della madre in genere) o cacciare moglie e di conseguenza farsi portare appresso anche i figli...li' e' problematico alquanto spiegare ai bambini xche devono andarsene di casa


beh ai bambini dici che mammà è in vacanza ..... poi vediamo se le togli le sue certezze se capisce ........ non so, io sbatterei fuori lei se si vuole che si capisca qualcosa ..... così mi pare tutto semplice per lei


----------



## Old carlolibtech (29 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se ci sono figli nel mezzo e' complicato
> un conto e' lui che se ne va e ai bambini magari dice che e' fuori x lavoro
> un altro e' cacciare la moglie coi bimbi che rimangono col padre (i bambini sono piu sensibili alla mancanza della madre in genere) o cacciare moglie e di conseguenza farsi portare appresso anche i figli...li' e' problematico alquanto spiegare ai bambini xche devono andarsene di casa


perfetto

infatti me ne sono andato io

adesso vediamo quando comincia a piangere sangue (!!!!)
se ne può parlare

e poi Burka


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> beh ai bambini dici che mammà è in vacanza ..... poi vediamo se le togli le sue certezze se capisce ........ non so, io sbatterei fuori lei se si vuole che si capisca qualcosa ..... così mi pare tutto semplice per lei


 se ti ritrovi da sola con dei figli e con la consapevolezza di esser stata l'artefice della distruzione di una famiglia  semplice semplice non sara'  nemmeno x lei


----------



## Old carlolibtech (29 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se ti ritrovi da sola con dei figli e con la consapevolezza di esser stata l'artefice della distruzione di una famiglia semplice semplice non sara' nemmeno x lei


tanto io un buco (con connessione wi fi)  ce l'ho


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se ti ritrovi da sola con dei figli e con la consapevolezza di esser stata l'artefice della distruzione di una famiglia  semplice semplice non sara'  nemmeno x lei


con quel che ha combinato o ha ritrovato il cervello il mese scorso o sa benissimo tutto ... non scherziamo  

	
	
		
		
	


	













sarò malfidata ma mi sa che piange di non aver più tempo libero  

	
	
		
		
	


	









lo capisce di più se vien sbattuta fuori casa quel che ha combinato ... e se non cambia, abbiamo lo spessore della signora


----------



## Old carlolibtech (29 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> con quel che ha combinato o ha ritrovato il cervello il mese scorso o sa benissimo tutto ... non scherziamo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dai è stato solo uno sbandamento

così dice


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> dai è stato solo uno sbandamento
> 
> così dice


appunto che visto che per lei è tutto così semplice frigna di non avere più qualcuno che bada i pargoli mentre lei gongola in giro come una ragazzina  

	
	
		
		
	


	





io resto dell'idea che se rientri e sbatti fuori lei è meglio


----------



## Old carlolibtech (29 Settembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> appunto che visto che per lei è tutto così semplice frigna di non avere più qualcuno che bada i pargoli mentre lei gongola in giro come una ragazzina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anni fa in tempi non sospetti
abbiamo cointestato la casa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

non problem
ripeto io un tetto celo


----------



## Old latriglia (29 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> anni fa in tempi non sospetti
> abbiamo cointestato la casa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> non problem
> ripeto io un tetto celo


non è questione di tetto o di cointestazione eh .... io dico che se le togli tutto (visto che tanto resta il tetto coniugale e se si va in separazione l'ultima cosa che si guarda è a chi è intestata la casa) FORSE è la volta che capisce bene ...... se ha qualcosa che vuole capire, che ho seri dubbi che le interessi il legame con te, scusa la crudezza ma gli interessa la comodità che rappresenti


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> *anni fa in tempi non sospetti
> abbiamo cointestato la casa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> non problem
> ripeto io un tetto celo


... se non mi sbaglio la casa e' di sua proprieta', vero?


----------



## Old carlolibtech (29 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... se non mi sbaglio la casa e' di sua proprieta', vero?


si va bhe  cointestata ma ERA sua.....prima dei lavori


ma sono dettagli


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> si va bhe cointestata ma ERA sua.....prima dei lavori
> 
> 
> ma sono dettagli


e la baita in trentino di chi è? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





 specifica che si sa mai.... sai di 'sti tempi.. crisi degli alloggi ecc ecc...


----------



## Old carlolibtech (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e la baita in trentino di chi è?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


baita


----------



## Old Papero (1 Ottobre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> baita


si fa per sdrammatizzare carlo eh!!!







come sei messo adesso? vivi sempre da solo nella baita o sei tornato?


----------

